# [Beendet] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...



## FeuerToifel (23. April 2013)

Moin, ich starte hiermit mal mein zweites Tagebuch! 
Wie in den Titel schon ersichtlich, dreht es sich hierbei um den BitFenix Shinobi XL Big-Tower. 

Die grobe Planung sieht vor, das Case um einige kleinigkeiten zu verändern. Möglichst so, dass man es für "Factory-Made" halten könnte.
Der Fokus liegt auf Wasserkühlung, wo das Case schon sehr gut punkten kann, es aber mMn noch etwas nachbearbeitung bedarf gibt.

Meine bisherigen Ideen:
- HDD&SSD-Befestigung hinterm Mainboardtray, damit auch trotz entfernem HDD-Käfig noch HDD's verbaut werden können _(verworfen)_
- Top-Abdeckung bearbeiten, dass man Lüfter auch aussen am Chassis anbringen kann _(erledigt)_
- Den Ausschnitt für Front-Radiatoren etwa 20mm größer machen, damit auch dicke 360er Radi's passen _(unnötig, hdd-käfig ist komplett weg)_
- evtl HDD-Käfig versetzt montieren, was den ersten Punkt theoretisch unnötig machen würde _(siehe einen drüber)_

Soviel zu meinen Plänen. Wenn ihr noch Ideen habt, immer her damit!

---------------------

Nachdem ich nun das Case auch hier Zuhause stehen habe, weiss ich, dass es vieles nicht so einfach machbar ist. bin aber gespannt, was für lösungen mir noch einfallen.

---------------------

Hier nochmal eine Liste mit den bisher am Case durchgeführten Arbeiten: 
- HDD-Rack komplett entfernt
- ODD-Rack teilweise entfernt
- loch im top (fillport)
- löcher für die agb-halterung im heck
- gummidinger von den kabeldurchführungen rausgenommen
- top-verkleidung bearbeitet
- schalldämmung eingebaut
- befestigungsschiene für HDD gefertigt und eingebaut
- gitter vor den lüftern entfernt
- ..

---------------------

To-Do-Liste:

Besorgungen: 

 - diverse Anschlüsse (kann man nie genug haben)
- 140er Staubfilter für den Hecklüfter
- neue Radeon-GraKa (HD7970/R9 280x oder besser)
- GPU-Block für eben diese Karte (warscheinlich von XSPC)
- ...


Modifikationen: 

- Netzteilcover / Midplate
- Cover für den bereich zwischen mainboardtray und frontradi
- ...

---------------------

 Natürlich darf auch ein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand nicht fehlen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild zeigt nun nicht mehr den aktuellen Zustand, sondern den letzten Zustand mit Wasserkühlung


----------



## sebischmitz (23. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Eventuell ein Shinobi XL Window? Die Mesh Streifen lackieren wirst du auch schon angedacht haben schätze ich mal  Aber trotzdem: Shinobi XL Modding klingt gut, ich als alter Shinobi Fan kann mich dann mal davon überzeugen, dass größer auch besser sein kann


----------



## Netboy (23. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*



> Eventuell ein Shinobi XL Window? Die Mesh Streifen lackieren wirst du auch schon angedacht haben schätze ich mal


die Mesh Streifen bekommst du in allen Farben zu kaufen genauso wie ne Window Version

Aber zum Shinobi XL :

-Anschraubmöglichkeit eines 480er Radiaotors im Deckel 
-Veränderte Lauwerkschacht Abdeckungshalter (da bei Montage eines 360er´s in der Front der obere Lüfter kaum möglichkeiten hat Luft anzusaugen)
-HDD Käfig aus 2 einzellnen Metallteilen und nicht in U-Form ( somit die Möglichkeit bei Verwendung eines 360er Radiators ihn als 2,5" Schacht zu verbauen )


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

gekauft ist noch nichts, soll aber window-version werden. und die mesh-streifen und das logo werden auch durch gekaufte ersetzt. ich will ja sowenig wie möglich selber machen, soll ja aussehen als wäre es originalzustand.
was ich mache könnte, wäre den großen mesh-bereich farblich anpassen. 

die idee mit einem 480er radi ist nicht verkehrt. 420er sollte ebenso machbar sein. 
bei einem radi in der front haben alle lüfter gleich schlecht zugang zu frischluft. naja, der unterste hat es da am leichtesten. um das etwas zu verbessern, werd ich auch die kleinen plastikstege unter den mesh-streifen entfernen. 
ich glaube, das mit dem hdd-käfig schmaler machen, ist nicht so einfach. da bräuchte man dann auch entsprechend die kleineren einschübe, zu finden zB im bitfenix ghost. was aber möglich sein sollte, den käfig kleiner zu machen, so 2-4 slots. und den dann hinter dem front-radi montieren. das sollte nicht zu schlecht aussehen, und vor allem bei einem atx-board auch nirgends im weg sein. xl-atx oder e-atx kommt da eh nie rein


----------



## Netboy (23. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*



> bei einem radi in der front haben alle lüfter gleich schlecht zugang zu frischluft. naja, der unterste hat es da am leichtesten.


Das Stimmt so nicht ich hab das Shinobi xl mit 3 Radiatoren von daher weis ich wovon ich rede 
Schau mal in mein sysProfile: ID: 162255 - Netboy
den hdd käfig hab ich übrigens auf 2,5" geändert


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ah, schwarz/rot  so mag ich das  werd zwar kein ROG-board einbauen, aber die farben hab ich trotzdem so 
hm, die mesh odd-blenden gefallen mir nicht so wirklich. mal sehen, was mir da so noch einfällt. erstmal muss das case bestellt sein und hier ankommen


----------



## Netboy (24. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*



> die mesh odd-blenden gefallen mir nicht so wirklich.


na da sind wir schon 2  aber die hatte ich grade zur Hand und bis ich ne passende Lösung hab sehen sie besser aus als ein offenes Loch


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

es gib von lian-li diese blende, geht über 3 lw-schächte und hat platz für n lüfter. is allerdings die frage, ob das passt, wenn da n radi hinter ist. und die würden optisch auch nicht dazu passen.

edit: nächsten montag wird das case bestellt. hab eben meine gutscheincode bekommen, gibt 20% aufs case. so zahl ich für die window-version nur noch knapp 120 statt 150. das lohnt sich schon, die gesparten 30 gehen dann in bessere lüfter für meine wasserkühlung.


----------



## Netboy (24. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

120 ist ein guter Preis  ich hab 137 bezahlt


----------



## sebischmitz (24. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*



Netboy schrieb:


> die Mesh Streifen bekommst du in allen Farben zu kaufen genauso wie ne Window Version


Ich dachte nur fürs Normale Shinobi? Naja auch egal... 
Den großen Mesh Bereich farblich anpassen fände ich ehrlich gesagt zu auffällig, das macht den dezenten Look kaputt (stell ich mir zumindest so vor[Ausser in Weiß, aber Rot wäre glaube ich zu viel])


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ich glaub, der ruf nach den streifen war so laut, dass bitfenix die nachträglich auch noch für's große shinobi auf den markt gebracht hat. und ja, den großen bereich zu färben, macht das gesamtbild etwas zu auffällig. ich bin aber am überlegen, ob ich da einfach das bitfenix-logo aufsprühe.


----------



## Netboy (24. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Käme dann so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist aber meiner Meinung nach zuviel des guten 

So sieht es ganz gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei mir der ganze mod sehr gut gefällt  http://www.overclock.net/t/1261132/shinobi-xl-work-log


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ok, nach dem bild steht fest: der große meshbereich wird nicht vollständig gefärbt  warscheinlich sogar garnicht. das bitfenix-logo ist dann auch eher was für die rechte seitenwand. oder als aufkleber von innen ins window. oder gleich eingravieren


----------



## SgtRheinstein (24. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Hey ich finde das Shinobi als Basis echt super! Werde das hier mal verfolgen


----------



## sebischmitz (25. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Auf die Seitenwand in Airbrush oder ähnlichem wär ja zu geil *-* Ich glaub ich schick dir mein Shinobi mal vorbei


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

für airbrush müsste ich erstmal das equipment haben, ganz zu schweigen von den fähigkeiten. aber geil wäre es schon... 
ich werde mir das logo wohl in entsprechender größe ausdrucken und hab so meine schablone. und dann nehme ich die gute alte sprühdose


----------



## sebischmitz (26. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Es wird trotzdem geil, das Shinobi (ob groß oder klein) modden ist halt einfach nur gut


----------



## SgtRheinstein (27. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Hey ich finde auch das ein Airbrush auf dem Shinobi echt gut kommen wird. Das Gehäuse schreit förmlich danach "veredelt" zu werden ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ich muss mich mal umhören, ob ich zufällig wen kenne, der das kann ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

hab soeben die bestellung abgeschickt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die rechnung geht nicht auf? doch! 20% aufs case 

dank dem rabatt zahle ich nun weniger für case+mesh+logo als für das case ohne window.

edit: bis das case bei mir ankommt, dauert es wohl noch eine woche. caseking hat es erst am 3.5. wieder auf lager.


----------



## sebischmitz (29. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Umso mehr zeit zum Ideen ausarbeiten


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

 hehe, genau das. nur irgendwie hab ich noch nix neues an ideen. hab bisher ja auch nur bilder, mit denen ich arbeiten kann.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (30. April 2013)

Hab erst am sonntag ein weißes mit fenster bestellt also das war doch noch auf lager =P aber leider mein ekl nb kühler für ch v f z nicht =[ drum muss ich auch warten


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. April 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

jo, die weissen werden wohl nicht soviel gekauft wie die schwarzen  hab heute die bestellung bezahlt, ich hoffe mal, dass ck das freitag direkt nachdem sie es wieder als 'lagernd' gelistet haben, an mich losschicken. dann sollte das mit glück nächsten montag hier sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ich überlege gerade, ob und wie man das window gravieren kann. soll natürlich auch aussehen, wie "gehört so." 
cnc wäre ne möglichkeit, das ganze sauber aussehen zu lassen. oder 3D-lasergavur. ist nur beides eine lösung, die man ohne entsprechends equipment nicht realisieren kann.


----------



## sebischmitz (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Window gravieren wär ja mal übel geil *-*


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

am geilsten wäre wirklich 3d lasergravur, da hat man keinerlei spuren an der oberfläche.


----------



## sebischmitz (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Wenn man das bezahlbar machen lassen kann... Das Window ist aber ziemlich empfindlich, bei meinem Shinobi hat sogar der Staubsauger nen Kratzer hinterlassen 
Ich seh grad dein Outlaw mod... Gut dass ich von Anfang an hier dabei bin um alles gut mitverfolgen zu können


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ist auch überhaupt die frage, wie dick das plexi sein muss, damit soeine 3d lasergrafur möglich ist. somit müsste ich dafür evtl eh das plexi austauschen. bei der alternative mit cnc oder einfach nur mit nem dremel könnte das originalwindow ausreichend dick sein. muss ja nur 1-2mm tief graviert werden. allerdings müsste ich für die beleuchtung ja auch löcher der seite reinbohren. warscheinlich passen da auch nur 3mm led's

mein outlaw-mod ist eigendlich voll unspektakulär  loch im deckel und die platte zwischen 5,25" und 3,5" bereich rausgenommen.

edit: so wie es aussieht, habe ich nachher schonmal die streifen und das logo. da gehäuse bereits verpackt sind, sicken die sowas immer getrennt vom rest los. und die bekommen das ja auch eh erst heute wieder ins lager. 
edit2: das case ist nun auch auf dem weg. sollte somit morgen da sein!


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Kleines Vorab-Update:

Heute ist, wie erwartet, bereits der erste Teil der Bestellung angekommen: Das Logo und die Meshstreifen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich war noch fix im baumarkt, einmal ein L-profil und ein einfacher blechstreifen. das L-profil für die hdd und ssd mounts hinterm mobotray, der blechstreifen wird für eine pumpenbefestigung zurechtgeschnitten und gebogen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Befestigung für die Pumpe soll in etwa so werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Behzad (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

willst du die HDD nicht entkoppeln auf der Rückseite? vll kann man das mit klebenden Gummistreifen realisieren. Die L-Schiene trägt sich am Boden von alleine und die Gummistreifen halt zwischen Schiene und Gehäuse. Was hälst du davon? kostet ja auch fast nichts^^

Hab selber noch ein paar Fragen zum Shinobi XL hab aber dazu schon einen Thread aufgemacht. Könnt ihr mir da vll helfen?  Hier


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

für die entkopplung hab ich mir schon was überlegt  muss nur noch überprüfen, ob das möglich ist. wäre dann auf die gleich art, wie bei meiner pumpe.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Sehr interessant! Ich häng mich mal mit an 
Hab nämlich sowas ähnliches auch vor


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ich bin wohl nicht der einzige, der sich am monatsende den rabatt zunutze gemacht hat


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Also ich hab meins ja schon seit über nem Monat


----------



## sebischmitz (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Nachdem ich den Outlaw Mod gesehn hab wusste ich dass ich hier nich nur mit leeren Erwartungen und nem Abbruch wegen irgendner Kleinigkeit entäuscht werde  Das Window sollte eig. dick genug sein, es ist am Shinobi ungefähr 3-4mm dick...


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ahso ^^ mein outlaw-mod ist aber auch zuerst geplant, dann verworfen und dann doch noch durchgeführt worden  dieses projekt geh ich mit mehr planung und überhaupt mit plan an


----------



## Behzad (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

wie willst du denn die hdd entkoppeln??? bei mir muss auch Platz her


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

damit!
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » HDD-Entkoppler » Lamptron HDD Rubber Screws PRO - pure black

sowas wäre ebenso möglich:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » HDD-Entkoppler » Akasa Hard Drive Entkoppelungs-Kit

mein eigendlicher plan waren die hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer Alphacool Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer 52007
aber daraus wird nix, weil die ein M4 gewinde haben und die hdd's ein 6-32 unc gewinde


----------



## Behzad (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

sieht gut aus  ich würde bzw. werde  trotzdem einen Gummistreifen benutzen. Ich mein die Kosten kaum was höchstens 2€ und dafür bin ich auf der super duper sicheren Seite


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

moosgummi sollte ausreichend sein. aber an sich sollten diese laptron dinger ausreichen, sofern man die korrekt montiert hat.



muss mich gerade mal über dhl aufregen -.-' hätte heute ein pakt von aquatuning bekommen sollen. konnte angeblich nicht zugestellt werden. dabei warte ich schon den ganzen tag darauf.... wird zeit für ne offizielle beschwerde, ist nicht das erste mal. nur dieses mal hat der zusteller dem ganzen die krone aufgesetzt: keine benachrichtigungskarte, somit weiss ich nicht, in welcher filiale ich mir das nun abholen darf. 
heisst nun für mich, montag zu der filiale rennen, die am dichtesten dran ist, und da nachfragen. und montag soll auch mein shinobi endlich mal da sein. immerhin ein lichtblick. am besten nur noch an packstation liefern lassen ~


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

UPDATE!!! mein case ist da!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich geh jetzt basteln 

edit: ein paar stunden später: ich bin fürs erste fertig mit basteln. und ungeduldig wie ich bin, hab ich natürlich gleich mein system ins neue case umziehen lassen. somit kann ich auch erstmal nicht weiterbasteln. kann mit gerade eh nicht die teile leisten, die mir noch fehlen. 
bzgl hdd-mount hinterm mobo-tray, das wird so knapp, dass die seitenwand aufliegt. und bei meinem wunderbar unaufgeräumten kabelbereich passt da eh nix. sieht man nicht, warum also mühselig alles ordentlich machen.
ich muss mir nun also eine dauerhafte alternative überlegen, so wie die jetzt montiert sind, bremsen die den luftstrom vom untersten frontradilüfter.

hier erstmal ein paar bilder vom ist-zustand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ich habe gestern festgestellt, wie schwer das sein kann, eine mod so durchzuführen, dass es nach "factory-made" aussieht. neuer plan für die hdd's muss her. meine idee wäre eine platte, die vor dem radiator angebracht wird und dort die hdd's festschrauben. wenn es vom platz zuwenig für 2 ist, nicht schlimm, ich will demnächst sowieso eine 4TB platte kaufen, da passt dann auch alles drauf. und die ssd kriegt man ja immer irgendwo verstaut. was mich nur ein wenig ärgert, bei meiner ssd ist das datenblatt oben aufgeklebt und das logo unten. sieht natürlich nicht so schick aus. 
sobald ich einen zweiten radiator habe, kommt noch ein fillport dazu. die pumpe will ich auch noch irgendwie anders befestigen. aber warscheinlich wird der platz dort bleiben.

für erste merke ich gerade, dass dieses kleine modding-tagebuch eher zu einem "ich bauen mein system zusammen"-tagebuch wird.


----------



## pointbambee (7. Mai 2013)

Sehr gute Ideen dabei, bin selber grad an schwarz/rot Mod für'n Shinobi dran bei mir jedoch als Midiversion. Schonmal darüber nachgedacht neben dem HDD Käfig auch den Laufwerkkäfig zu entfernen und dafür ne eigenkonstruktion die beides kombiniert mit wenig Platz anzufertigen? Ich hab das mal provisorisch bei mir gemacht. Wenns dich interessiert kann ich mal ein Pic davon hier posten. Meine Mod ist zwar auch erst zu 70% fertig aber das System läuft schon aber vlt wäre ja ne Inspiration für dich dabei. Ansonsten lass ich mich auch gern von dir weiter inspirieren und motivieren deswegen erstmal
[X]ABO


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

immer her damit! ohne den hdd-käfig müsste ich mir allerdings was neues für den fan-controller und den agb überlegen.

mir ist gerade eben die idee gekommen, ein logo aus plexi fräsen zu lassen, das könnte man dann auch noch beleuchten. wäre eigendlich auch ne idee, die man bitfenix direkt vorschlagen könnte.


----------



## pointbambee (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

So hier mal die Pics, wie oben erwähnt noch unfertig^^ 
So um dir nahe zu bringen wie ich das meine das ist natürlich bei mir bisher nur
provisorisch und hab deswegen nur erstmal nur nen stück weggeflext. Wie du siehst hab ich unter dem Laufwerk die SSDs angebracht und genauso lassen sich da dann noch HDDs oder Lüftersteuerungen hinzufügen. Ich werde noch den kompletten Laufwerkkäfig entfernen und dass dann in diesem Prinzip selber aus Blech machen so dass es noch besser passt und noch kleiner wird. Is aber aber noch viel anders bei mir zu machen wie Window oder den Rest noch sleeven und die LED vom Startbutton ändern und LEDs in den CPU Kühler machen sowie überlegen wo ich noch nen evtl Radiator für Graka unterbring (ja in nem Midi xD). Und von Gravur oder Airbrush brauchen wir gar nicht erst reden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

bei dem shinobi xl ist der laufwerkskäfig verschraubt, den kann ich in einem stück rausnehmen. den agb könnte ich, wie bei dir, auch nach hinten verlegen. und für die lüftersteuerung kann ich mir immernoch was überlegen. da kann ich mir solche winkel zurechtbasteln, ähnlich wie bei den caselabs gehäusen. bei mir ist allerdings auch noch ein zweiter radiator geplant, aber erst wenn ich neuens mobo + cpu habe. dann soll auch die graka mit in den kühlkreislauf eingebunden werden. wenn der agb hinten montiert ist, kann auch die übrige hälfte vom hdd-rack weg. somit hab ich am boden wieder platz und kann dort meine festplatten montieren. entweder zwei bügel, oder gleich ein ganzer käfig. wobei die bügel besser für den luftstrom sein dürften. die pumpe kann man dann entweder oben drauf oder daneben montieren.

dir würde ich noch empfehlen, die lüfter anders zu montieren. also vorne und hinten frischluftzufuhr und im deckel den abzug.

hab grad mal bei aquatuning geschaut: wenn man den agb mit so einer ähnlichen halterung an dem radi montieren kann, ist auch wieder ein problem weniger. allerdings wäre der damit nicht mehr im sichtbereich.

hab gefunden, was ich gesucht habe: Pulse Modding Reservoir / Pump Mounting Bracket : Black |Specialtech UK Water Cooling Shop jetzt muss das nur noch ein shop in deutschland haben... 
damit liesse sich der agb am radi befestigen.

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop...--Pump-Mounting-Bracket--Black-pid-12502.html


----------



## pointbambee (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Alles schwierige Fragen und soviele Ideen xD Aber genau das macht für mich das Casemodden aus das man am Anfnag nicht genaus agen kann was am Ende raus kommt. Danke für den Hinweis aber das wusste ich schon ist auch so angedacht jedoch muss ich noch beim Baumarkt vorbei um längere Schrauen holen damit ich die Lüfter und Radi tauschen kann weil die Mitgelieferten waren zu kurz dafür.


----------



## sebischmitz (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Sieht ja schonmal gut aus, ich sagte ja wir werden nciht enttäuscht


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ach was, noch ist nicht viel passiert  
für den moment aber schon alles. mein budget für pc-krams ist für diesen monat aufgebraucht ;D


----------



## Behzad (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Ich hätte eine Idee für deine HDD bzw. wo du eine hinstellen könntest wo man sie überhaupt nicht mitbekommen sollte. Hab keine Ahnung wie ichs erklären soll daher mach ich einfach hier die Grafík.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Müsste doch eigentlich reinpassen. Meine HDD hat 25mm Höhe und 140mm Tiefe. Vom Laufwerkschacht bis zum Boden sind es ca. 280. Heißt da passen genau 2 HDD's rein. Notfalls schraubst du die unterste Kopplung vom Laufwerkkäfig weg. Von der Tiefe her müsste es aber eigentlich reinpassen.

Probiers mal


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

eine passt auf jedenfall, und ich will meine zwei 1TB platte durch eine mit 3 oder 4TB ersetzen. 
und wenn die übrige hälfte vom hdd-rack weg ist, passen da hdd's auch im liegen hin. wenn ich den agb mit eine dieser befestigungen am radi festmache, die pumpe da drunter und die hdd dann zwischen pumpe und psu. 

edit: habe mir gerade mal mein maßband genommen: eine hdd ist etwa 14cm lang, vom gehäuseboden bis unter die 5,25" schächte sind es etwa 28cm. es wäre somit durchaus machbar.
so geht es auf jedenfall:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebischmitz (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Ja das geht mir immer auch so


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ich geh hier gerade im kopf nochmal ein wenig den aufbau und die platzierung der einzelnen komponenten durch. der agb wird mit den ek-uni holdern von innen hintem am case befestigt. durch verwenden der uni-holder kann ich den hecklüfter immernoch verwenden, wenn ich die agb-halter direkt am case verschraube, ist der blockiert. mit agb hinten habe ich auch einen kürzeren weg von der cpu. und wenn ich die gpu auch noch unter wasser habe, erst recht. der agb soll auch noch einen lightport bekommen, wird dann mit einer weissen "ultra-hell" led beleuchtet, damit sollte die rote kühlflüssigkeit besser zu geltung kommen. mit dem agb im heck könnte ich auch eines der vorhandenen löcher für einen fillport verwenden. schottverschraubungen habe ich hier ja noch rumliegen.
die pumpe könnte ich theoretisch unter dem agb befestigen. wie genau, muss ich nochmal überlegen. möglicherweise auch mit winkeln bzw einer winkelplatte. evtl kommt ja auch noch eine midplate, da könnte man die dann einfach raufstellen oder einlassen, so dass man nur den aufsatz sieht, die eigendliche pumpe aber dadrunter ist. 
die midplate würde von der höhe zwischen dem 7ten und 8ten pci-slot liegen. da ich kein xl-atx verwende und auch weder ein sli oder crossfire-system geplant ist, benötige ich diese nicht. allerdings ist durch das window-panel die eigendliche höhe für eine midplate mehr oder weniger vorgegeben. 

edit: da eben kurz besuch da war, bin ich aus meinem brainstorming rausgerissen worden. statt also weiter nachzudenken, habe ich mal etwas getan: ich hab das fehlende kabel zwischen lüfter und hydra pro eingebaut, jetzt kann ich die led's auch wieder ausschalten. und passend dazu habe ich einen stecker zwischen das kabel von der pumpenbeleuchtung gelötet, somit kann ich die ebenso über die hydra pro an und aus machen. bei meinem nächsten besuch bei conrad werde ich mir zwei rote led's kaufen, als austausch für die helle blaue power- und hdd-led. für mich ist es ein kleines minus für das case. die hellen blauen led's passen bei dem schwarzen case nicht so, bei dem weissen mag das schon eher sein.

edit2: hab mich heute mal an die front gewagt. ich habe im unteren bereich die zwischenstege unter dem meshbereich entfernt, genau wie unten, wo man zum abnehmen reingreift. somit hab ich nun etwas bessere luftzufuhr. auch wenn ich mit den temperaturen völlig zufrieden bin. zwischen 40°C und 45°C unter prime-last. wenn ich die lüfter auf 5V lasse, komme ich auf immernoch gut erträgliche 50°C


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

lebenszeichen von mir geb... 
nachdem ich gestern im tagebuch von Ben™ die Lasercut-Arbeiten gesehen habe dachte ich mir nur "will ich auch." 
zum einen ein lüftergitter mit bitfenix-logo für den hecklüfter, da ich den für frischluftzufuhr mit sichtbarer rückseite montieren werde, zum anderen den großen meshbereich im deckel durch eine alu-platte ersetzen, natürlich auch mit irgendeinem tollen logo. da fehlt mir allerdings noch eine gute idee. wieder nur das logo finde ich zuviel. und ich muss ja auch dran denken, dass die lüfter direkt da drunter sitzen werden. also, wer ideen hat, immer her damit


----------



## NiXoN (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> bei dem shinobi xl ist der laufwerkskäfig verschraubt, den kann ich in einem stück rausnehmen. den agb könnte ich, wie bei dir, auch nach hinten verlegen. und für die lüftersteuerung kann ich mir immernoch was überlegen. da kann ich mir solche winkel zurechtbasteln, ähnlich wie bei den caselabs gehäusen. bei mir ist allerdings auch noch ein zweiter radiator geplant, aber erst wenn ich neuens mobo + cpu habe. dann soll auch die graka mit in den kühlkreislauf eingebunden werden. wenn der agb hinten montiert ist, kann auch die übrige hälfte vom hdd-rack weg. somit hab ich am boden wieder platz und kann dort meine festplatten montieren. entweder zwei bügel, oder gleich ein ganzer käfig. wobei die bügel besser für den luftstrom sein dürften. die pumpe kann man dann entweder oben drauf oder daneben montieren.
> 
> dir würde ich noch empfehlen, die lüfter anders zu montieren. also vorne und hinten frischluftzufuhr und im deckel den abzug.
> 
> ...



kannst Dir ja auch mal die beiden ansehen:
120er
140er

Wäre auch ein dt. Shop


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

danke. anscheinend habe ich bei CK nicht ausreichend gesucht  oder ich habe bitspower gekonnt ausgeblendet  

ich werde den AGB nun mit den EK UNI Holdern im hinteren bereich befestigen. 
auf den ersten blick sieht man somit die befestigung nicht richtig, was den eindruck einer schwebenden röhre hinterlässt. zumindest stell ich mir das so vor 

die pumpe werde ich dadrunter befestigen, und zwar mit EK UNI Holder D5 & EK UNI Holder DDC Addon. 

für die HDD's und die SSD ist mir noch nichts neues eingefallen.

-------------------------

ein kleine mini-update: ich habe heute die blauen LED's mit den roten von meinem outlaw getauscht. somit habe ich nun ein schinobi xl mit roten status led's 

-------------------------

edit: ich hab mal eben fix mit paint gebastelt. das erste ist das layout jetzt, das zweite, so wie es werden soll. abgesehen von dem zweiten radi natürlich  der muss erst noch gekauft werden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebischmitz (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Sieht ja schon mal nach was aus  Rein aus Interesse: Die ultrahellen blauen Status LEDs meines Shinobis nerven mich etwas, wie groß ist der Aufwand des Tausches?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

die led's sind von innen mit heisskleber fixiert. den muss man lösen, die led's abkneifen/ablöten und die neuen anlöten. led's wieder in die löcher, neu fixieren und fertig  

ich hab mir das ganze noch etwas vereinfacht, indem ich den frontpanel kabelstrang in 2 teile getrennt habe und den teil mit den led's ganz rausgenommen, damit ich nicht das ganze panel auf dem tisch liegen habe musste.

das outlaw hat normalerweise eine blaue power-led und eine rote hdd-led. aber da hat mich das blau schon gestört, daher hatte ich dort ja schon 2 rote. 
das outlaw hab ich inzwischen übrigends weitergegeben. besser, als dass es hier platz wegnimmt und verstaubt


----------



## sebischmitz (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Dann schau ich mal ob ich mich an die LEDs dranmach und die durch weniger helle grüne ersetze... Gibts eig. UV/Schwarzlicht LEDs? Das wär bestimmt auch geil 

Achja: Schön dass das Outlaw nicht nur als Staubfänger dient


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

uv-led's gibt es, aber die machen da wohl eher wenig sinn 
in grün gibts die bei conrad: LED rechteckig ohne Schutzkragen Everlight 523SYGD/S530-E2 Grün 170 ° Gehäuseart rechteckig bedrahtet 8 mcd im Conrad Online Shop | 156283 andere läden hab möglicherweise eine größere auswahl, aber ich hab als hamburg 2mal conrad in reichweite, daher geh ich immer dort hin


----------



## sebischmitz (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Ja ich dachte eig. auch eher an Schwarzlicht LEDs, das sieht einfach geil aus  Der Versand wäre wohl dem Conrad in München (80 km) vorzuziehen, ob dann von Conrad oder von "Anderen Händlern" eher egal  Aber danke für den Link


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ist "schwarzlicht" nicht eigendlich nur umgangssprache für UV-Licht?


----------



## the.hai (27. Mai 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ist "schwarzlicht" nicht eigendlich nur umgangssprache für UV-Licht?



Ja, ultraviolettes licht aka schwarzlicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

SO! der neue monat nähert sich unweigerlich, damit auch das fortschreiten dieses projekts! 
aber man kennt das ja: erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt... 
ich oute mich hier mal als arbeitsloser (morgen termin, damit ändert sich das hoffentlich wieder), und als solcher ist man ja an die ach so tollen auflagen gebunden. kurz und knapp: hab ne kürzung und somit weniger geld.  selber schuld ...

naja, dementsprechend muss ich mein budget für pc noch weiter runterschrauben als sowieso schon. somit werde ich mir die neuen lüfter und die ek uni-holder bestellen. der zusätzliche radiator muss somit noch warten, ist ja momentan auch ausreichend kühlleistung vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachtrag: grad wieder zuhause, hab n job  somit kommt wieder mehr geld n die kasse und kann für das hobby draufgehen 

------------------

edit: da ich den hecklüfter ja einblasend montieren will und man dabei die unschöne hintere seite sieht, hab ich mir mal schnell mit paint einen plan gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das muss natürlich noch genauer an den lüfter angepasst werden, damit die vier streben auch ganz verdeckt werden. man könnte daraus natürlich auch gleich eine komplette abdeckung machen, die auch die seiten des lüfters verdeckt (gesehen bei affli in seinem orange lian-li tagebuch).


----------



## sebischmitz (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Ist ne komplette Abdeckung nicht zu aufwendig? Finde ich auf jeden Fall sehr gut, lässt den Lüfter sehr Edel wirken, ich hab mal in Photoshop gebastelt (BitFenix Lüfter Rückseite hab ich als Bild nich gefunden )... Ich muss auch mal sagen, ich finds klasse, das du uns über alles was mit dem Mod passiert, ob in Gedanken oder in der Realität informierst, uns nach der Meinung fragst, und diese auch berücksichtigst. Da fühlt man sich gleich viel wohler als beim schlichten Lesen eines anderen Mods 

Nachtrag: Glückwunsch zum neuen Job


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

danke für dein feedback! ich kann hier still für mich allein modden und das fertige ergebnis in einem der bilderthreads präsentieren. dafür brauch ich aber das tagebuch nicht  und oft sieht man selber dinge nicht, die andere sehen. 

ich will mindestens die mitte verdecken, also eigendlich würde auch eines dieser standart-gitter reichen, nur dass da dann noch eine kleine metallplatte mit dem logo draufgeklebt oder gelötet oder sonstwie befestigt wird. das könnte eigendlich sogar die einfachste lösung sein. 
ich glaub, ich bestelle einfach erstmal so ein gitter mit, und sehe nach dem umplatzieren vom agb mal, wieviel man von dem lüfter überhaupt noch sieht.


----------



## sebischmitz (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Das könnte reichen, und wäre auch günstiger als eine spezielle Abdeckung zu fertigen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

günstiger auf jedenfall  so eine gitter-abdeckung für 140mm lüfter kostet keine 3€. und ne kleine metallplakette gibts bestimmt auch noch irgendwoher. oder die alu-logos von bitfenix. kosten auch nur knapp 3€
grad nachgesehen, gitter 2,50€, logo 2,90€. da bestell ich das gleich mal mit, und wenn das logo am ende nicht verwendet wird, finde ich schon einen alternativen platz 

edit: bestellung ist gerade eben rausgegangen! 
ich hab jetzt zu dem warenkorb (bild weiter oben) noch ein 140mm lüftergitter zugelegt, das logo hab ich wieder verworfen, da es eh nicht zusehen wäre, der agb verdeckt den halben lüfter. 
bin auch mal gespannt, ob ich das gitter überaupt angebracht bekomme. 

edit2: bestellung ist heute rausgeschickt worden. grund genug, das case schon zu leeren  ich hab meinen pc nun auf meinem "testbench" (alter mobo-tray) laufen. hab auch mal den hdd-käfig rausgenommen, um mir das mal anzusehen. wenn ich da die unteren 3 schächte absäge, hab ich noch 2 über. einer davon für die Lüftersteuerung, einer über. laufwerk kommt eh nicht rein, auch wenn ich hier eines liegen habe. da könnte ich mir ja ein usb3.0-/e-sata-gehäuse für besorgen. wenn ich allerdings den käfig zersäge, wird der recht instabil. mal sehen, was mir da noch so für einfällt. wenn ihr ideen habt, immer her damit!


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

UPDATE!!!!! 
meine bestellten lüfter sind da, und auch der kleinkram zum befesfstigen von agb und pumpe. 
ich war aber viel zu ungeduldig, und habe direkt das modden angefangen  ich hab völlig die bilder vergessen.

hier aber erstmal eines vom auseinandernehmen vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


seiten-, top- und frontpanel sowie ein haufen kabel und das netzteil dazu 

und hier mal die bilder vom aktuellen zustand:

der radiator sitzt nun im deckel. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eigendlich sollte der agb mit 2 klammern&uni-holder befestigt werden, aber ich habe eine klammer kaputtgekriegt. und das befüllen wäre auch schwer geworden, darum nun mit schott und doppelnippel oben einen fillport, der auch gleichzeitig noch den agb hält.

hier sieht man ganz gut, was ich mit dem laufwerkskäfig gemacht habe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch mal die pumpe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab die pumpe nun mit dem D5-uniholder und dem ddc addon einfach an eine der slotblenden geschraubt. der platz zwischen pci-slots und gehäusewand war einfach zu wenig.


ich mache mich jetzt an den wiedereinbau des systems. und der wasserkühlung. und dann das befüllen. ihr kennt das spiel  
und in einem monat, oder mit glück auch früher schon, kommt dann der neue radiator (Alphacool MONSTA 360), der dann ebenfalls neue lüfter bekommt (wohl nach einem weiteren monat ).


----------



## sebischmitz (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Hauptsache Haufen Kabel


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

jo. kabel, kabel, kabelsalat! 

ich hab inzwischen alles wieder zusammengebaut (natürlich wieder bilder vergessen), mein netzteil nebenbei geflutet, und in der nacht den kreislauf entlüften lassen. ist auch gut was an luft drin gewesen. der agb war bis knapp über den unteren rand des deckels gefüllt, am nächsten morgen war schon wieder 1-2cm mehr luft drin. natürlich gleich wieder nachgefüllt. 
übrigends: trichter + strohalm = kein luftblasen im befüllschlauchch 

hab hier eben nochmal fix 2 bilder vom wieder zusammengesetztem (rotlichtviertel-)case 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles leuchtet rot 
die schrauben, die den radi und die roten lüfter halten, haben einen zu hohen kopf, das drückt das meshgitter nach oben. also benötige ich da andere. ich denke mal, die von nils sollten passen 

die spectre pro sind übrigends deutlich lauter, als die spectre ohne pro. wie war das noch mit dB? 3dB mehr gleich doppelte lautstärk? bzw schalldruck...
aber dafür sind die temps besser geworden. asrock extremetuner gibt mir bei lüfter-volldampf einen idle-wert von 29°C raus. das müsste dann auch fast der (gefühltem) zimmer temperatur entsprechen.

---------------------------------------

was es jetzt noch zu tun gibt: 
- vernünftige hdd-befestigung basteln 
- die zwei 1TB platten durch eine mit 3 oder 4TB ersetzen 
- 360er MONSTA radiator besorgen 
- 6x 120mm Spectre Pro besorgen 
- 3pin 6fachverteiler besorgen 
- gpu-block besorgen 
- ein paar fittings besorgen 
- diverse schrauben besorgen 
- einbauen! 

-------------------

edit: hab nun eine stunde prime95 in-place large FFT durchlaufen lassen. 51°C cpu-temp, 39°C sys-temp. pumpe auf 12V (hab ich nach dem befüllen nicht wieder auf 7V umgesteckt), alle lüfter auf 5V. also keine notwenidigkeit, die lüfter voll hochzudrehen  
hab die lüfter aber gerade trotzdem nochmal voll hochgezeogen. 45°C cpu-temp, 35°C syys-temp. 
wie das sich wohl ändert, wenn ich das mainboard auch unter wasser setzen würde? natürlich erst, wenn ich neues board & neue cpu habe. 

aktuelle lüfterbestückung: 
3x120mm Spectre, einblasend in der front. 
1x140mm Spectre Pro, einblasend im heck.
6x120mm Spectre Pro, ausblasend in push-pull am radiator im deckel.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Wie hast du denn den Topdeckel bearbeit  umd die 120er lüfter da reinzukriegen würde ich gerne mal wissen will das auch,
Push Pull ist einfach echt besser ! =O


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

das meshgitter kannst du auf die gleiche art entfernen, wie die streifen. einfach die kleinen tabs umbiegen und rausnehmen. dann kannst du mit einem dremel oder einer säger oder so die kunststoffstreben entfernen. 
da passen dann sogar 140er. für die es allerdings keine vorgesehenen löcher gibt. 
die löcher für die lüfterschrauben sind ja alle ein wenig versetzt. also gleichzeitig abstandhalter. ist nur für radiator mounting in push-pull wie ich das gemacht habe, eher nicht geeignet, da die lüfter dann nicht mit dem radiator abschliessen. in der front ist das nicht weiter schlimm, da werde ich den kompletten satz (lüfter-radi-lüfter) innen befestigen. 
also diese abstandhalter sollte man ausbohren. hab ich aber nur bei den hinteren getan, um platz für den agb zu machen. das muss ich somit auch noch auf die to-do liste setzen.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (7. Juni 2013)

Ja die mesh gitter hatte ich bei mir auch schon gewechselt ... dachte es gibt vllt ne elegantere Lösung als die mit dem dremel weil für mich das wie so ein gesteckter rahmen aussah zuerst ^^ hab ja auch wakü drin


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

die schnittpunkte, wo die plastikstreben vorher waren, seh ich nicht mal mehr also die optik wird dadurch selbst ohne lüfter verbessert.

------

edit: hab vorhin nochmal ein paar bilder gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebischmitz (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Hast du deine Storage Brüder unten im Lüfter Platz festgeschraubt? Die Idee ist ja mal geil :O Das mach ich mit meiner SSD auch (Ich Plagiathersteller)  Sieht richtig geil aus... Da komm ich mir mit meinem grünen Shinobi so klein vor  Sind die Spectre pro wirklich deutlich lauter? Ich hab mal mit dem gedanken gespielt meine Spectre gegen Pro auszutauschen, bin aber vor den 70 Euro zurückgeschreckt...


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

die festplatten hab ich mit den normalen schrauben und 2gummi-unterlegscheiben pro schraube einfach angeschraubt. ssd braucht logischerweise keine entkopplung  das schwierigste war, die richtigen löcher zu finden 

ie spectre pro sind insofern lauter, dass sie einfach mehr luft bewegen. also ich höre eher die luft, als die lüfter.


----------



## sebischmitz (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Achso, naja ich hab ja noch die Spectre  Das mit dem Quer-Aufrecht verschrauben muss ich mir echt mal anschauen, eine nicht festgeschraubte SSD ist auch nicht das wahre (War zu faul die in den 3,5 Adapter zu montieren )


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

naja, die pro's sind auf 5V für mich genausogut zu hören, wie die non-pro auf 12V 

ne ssd ist leicht und klein, die kann man überall hinhängen, ohne dass man sich sorgen um die machen muss.

edit: hab gerade die lösung für das festplatten-problem gefunden!
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Case HDD Plug In Phobya Case HDD Plug In 75105

edit2: hab heute schonmal ne weisse, superhelle, led samt vorwiderstand gekauft, jetzt brauch ich nurnoch ein led-port für den agb. den bestelle ich dann einfach mit, sobald ich den zweiten radi bestelle. 
ne weisse led, weil ich denke, dass es mehr bringt, das wasser ist schliesslich bereits rot. 

nebenbei hab ich noch über eine selfmade-led-leiste nachgedacht, als ich durch conrad spaziert bin. sprich eine 3 reihen breite platine, jede led mit eigenem vorwiderstand und mit einer fassung in position festgehalten.

und ebenso ist mir in den sinn gekommen, vielleicht die front so umzubauen, dass ich einen 420er radi dort unterbringen kann. der platz ist da, aer die befestigungsmöglichkeiten nicht. gleiches gilt für den deckel, aber beides zugleich passt nicht. andererseits habe ich auch mit 2x360er schon genug kühlfläche, vor allem, da einer von denen ein monsta sein wird 

noch'n edit: hab gerade das neue mainboard bestellt. werd zwar vorrübergehend nur nen 2kern-athlon damit bestücken können, aber egal, ich wäre wieder bei sockel am3+ angekommen  das fm2 sys hat auch bereits einen abnehmer.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

update! 
ausserplanmässiger hardwarekauf hat stattgefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt fehlt noch ein FX-6350 oder besser und gut ist


----------



## sebischmitz (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Schönes Ding, da freut man sich fast wieder aufs Geld verdienen


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

 jo! da muss jetzt nur noch ne cpu eingebaut werden. ich hab momentan nur noch nichtmal die ersatz-cpu bei mir...

und das alte board mitsamt apu ist bereits weiterverkauft, irgendwie muss das geld ja wieder reinkommen


----------



## sebischmitz (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Gehts dann auch an Overclocking mit der neuen hardware? Würde mich jedenfalls auch interessieren


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

mein optimum wäre ja der FX-8320. ist ja bereits für knapp 150€ zu bekommen. und der soll, mit glück in der silicone lottery, ja problemlos auf das niveau des fx-8350, und darüber hinaus, zu übertakten sein. der 8320 ist meines wissens nur ein runtergetakteter 8350.


----------



## sebischmitz (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Wenn du den kriegst dann gehts aber richtig los, dann lohnt sich die Wakü richtig


----------



## Spitfire2190 (19. Juni 2013)

Hab ja nen fx 8350 per wakü im bitfenix .... aber ich packe einfach keine 5ghz stable ....


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

mit meinem alten fx-6100 hatte ich als maximum 4,6 stabil, aber mit recht hoher spannung. bis 4,7 konnte ich noch booten und gerade so cpu-z anwerfen. 
und mein a10-5800k war nicht über 4,2 zu bekommen...

mal sehen, ob ich dieses mal mehr glück habe


----------



## zockerlein (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ich hätte dich vorwarnen sollen 
WaKü am Board geht schlecht und die Northbridge wird EXTREM heiß! vor allem, wenn dank wakü kaum Zug im Gehäuse herrscht :/


----------



## Spitfire2190 (19. Juni 2013)

Einfach nb mit einbinden + spannungswandler .... war total easy bei meinem crosshair v formula z ^^ ... naja booten schaff ich ja noch locker mit 5.2 .... nur stable bekomme ichbes ums verrecken nicht .... weis nicht wie die andren das geschafft haben ...


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

kein plan, wie die das geschafft haben, warscheinlich nicht rein über multi getaktet, sondern auch ein wenig mit bclk rumprobiert.

ich hab trotz wakü ausreichend luftbewegung in meinem case. 

wenn ich die NB und SB auch in die wakü mit einbinden will, bräuchte ich 2mal den hier, oder vergleichbares:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Copper Edition Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Copper Edition 14410
für die spawas auch, da hab ich jedoch bisher noch nicht so genau nach gesucht, dürfte allerdings im preisbereich um 30€ bewegen, somit wäre ich bei etwa 80€ für die mainboard-wakü.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (19. Juni 2013)

Sb hab ich nicht per wakü drin nur die nb + spawas  gibts für mein Mainboard ja direkt von ek nen satz kühler dafür ^^.... 

Hab aber auch schon uber bclk probiert usw ^^ bekomms ums verrecken nicht hin .... ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

da hab ich es nicht so einfach. wenn ich die knapp 200-250 für das (eh zZ nicht verfügbare) 990FX-UD7 auszugeben bereit gewesen wäre, sähe das anders aus. für das brett gibt es auch einen kombo-block


----------



## Spitfire2190 (19. Juni 2013)

Ja das ist  dee einzige Vorteil dwr premium boards ^^ ...... 
Aber ich bin so absolut zufrieden mit der asus rog Serie .... hatte das 4rer schon für meinen 965be.... und auf dem 4rer lief der 8350er sogar ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ich hab gerade nochmal ein paar bilder gemacht, das neue mainboard sitzt und passt gut in die kiste!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------

tante edit fasst nochmal zusammen, was es noch zu tun gibt:

Besorgungen: 

 - diverse Anschlüsse (gerade, 45°-winkel, doppel 45°-winkel und 90°-winkel)
- Backplate
 - 360er NexXxos (XT45, UT60 oder MONSTA)
 - 6x BitFenix Spectre Pro Black
- 2x Temp-Sensoren mit Display
- 5,25"-Halterung für die Display's
- LED-Plug
 - HDD-Käfig
 - neuer Schlauch (die schläuche sind durch die vielen ein- und ausbauten etwas mitgenommen...)
 - 3(6?)x schwarze 120er Lüftergitter (3 für oben, vielleicht 3 weitere für die front)
- 140er Staubfilter für den Hecklüfter
 - AMD FX-8350 (!!!!! der fx-6100 ist nur geliehen)
- neue Radeon-GraKa (wie auch immer AMD die neue serie nennen wird)
- GPU-Block für eben diese Karte
- ...


Modifikationen: 

 - die weisse LED zu den roten vom Pumpendeckel löten


----------



## sebischmitz (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Das gute alte Rot/Schwarz *-* Schönes Ding bisher  Und pass ja auf den Leih Prozzi auf


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

man sieht, rot/schwarz geht auch ohne ROG 

klar passe ich auf den auf, sonst muss ich ja zwei neue besorgen... 
aber der fühlt sich hier ganz wohl, die temps sind noch ein gutes stück besser, als vorher mit dem 5800k


----------



## zockerlein (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

schick schick  
verlegst du den ATX-Strang noch anders, oder soll der quer durchs Gehäuse hängen?


----------



## Spitfire2190 (26. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube ich sollte mal als Referenz mein weiß rotes asus rog bitfenix shinobi xl posten ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

@zockerlein: du meinst wohl das 8pin eps kabel. das bleibt so, sonst müsste ich das noch verlängern und neu sleeven. ich muss die kabel nur nochmal sauberer zusammenlegen.

@spitfire 2190: mach mal, vielleicht kommen mir dann ja noch ein paar ideen


----------



## Spitfire2190 (26. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soo musste das per handy machen^^ bin auf kleeje


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

auch nicht schlecht. das weisse bringt den rest mehr zur geltung.


----------



## zockerlein (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

und der schiefe AGB erst  
ja, den Strang meinte ich... sieht halt irgendwie blöd aus 
ich hatte den immer am Mainboard entlang verlegt... sollte bei dir ja jetzt auch locker gehen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

wie meinst das, am mainboard entlang? direkt unter dem stecker gerade runter und unter der graka durch? würde auch gehen, aber das wird dadurch etwas knapper, weil die buchse am netzteil ganz aussen ist.


----------



## zockerlein (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

jo, ich glaube, wir reden von der selben sache 
Bild: img_426717kif.jpg - abload.de
so sah das bei mir unter Luftkühlung aus...


----------



## Spitfire2190 (27. Juni 2013)

Nichts gegen meinen schiefen agb ^^ schief ist Englisch und englisch ist modern ^^ ja das ist alles noch nicht final habe noch einen 2. 360er radi der in die front kommt da wird dann alles nichmal umgebaut ^^ Laufwerk fliegt dann auch raus nehme dann ein externes das wird reichen


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

war schief nicht italienisch? :p 

@zockerlein: wenn das kabel wie auf dem bild verlegbar wäre, würde das warscheinlich auch hinter dem mainboard-tray lang gehen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (28. Juni 2013)

@zockerlein warum hast du des überhaupt unter luftkühlung am mainboard entlang gelegt des gehäuse hatte doch n cutout dafür? o.O


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

das shinobi xl ist nicht gerade ein kleines case. nicht jedes netzteil hat ausreichend lange kabel verbaut. 

edit: das case von zockerlein ist zwar nicht das shinobi xl, aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt klein

-----------------

ich hab gerade mal was getestet: eine art "arbeitsleuchte." eine smd-led leiste mit weissen led's




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im moment hab ich das kabel einfach durch eines der löcher nach aussen verlegt und dort mit meinem pumpen-netzteil betrieben. 
die soll aber noch fest verbaut werden und von aussen schaltbar sein. somit kommt noch etwas zu meiner to-do-list dazu:

- schalter besorgen
- loch für den schalter schneiden
- lichtleiste mit schalter und buchse verlöten und im decke befestigen
- evtl noch eine zweite leiste besorgen und im boden befestigen. 
so hab ich optimale ausleuchtung beim arbeiten. kann ja, wie die pumpe beim befüllen und entlüften, mit einem extra netzteil betrieben werden, wenn man im case arbeitet.

btw, die "high-power" led's kommen gegen das weiss kaum gegen an


----------



## PCGH_Willi (28. Juni 2013)

@FoierToifel
naja für nen midi tower is es ne normale größe  aber das case is ja jetz eh nich mehr aktuell


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

hey freunde, hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit 180mm lüftern? ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich nicht in die front einen 2*180mm radiator einbauen soll. der radi würde von der höhe nicht wirklich mehr platz einnehmen, aber halt in der breite. da ist aber ja genug platz. und es wäre noch etwas modding nötig. bestückung wäre nachwievor in push-pull. allerdings wären es nur 4 statt 6 lüfter. sollte im gesamten also doch günstiger sein und leiser dazu auch noch.

Hier mal zum vergleich, beide radis. 
2*180
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Dual Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Dual 35401
3*120
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm 35273

ist natürlich nochmal wieder ein unterschied im preis, aber da ich ja zuerst eh einen monsta einbauen wollte, macht das auch nicht so viel aus


----------



## Abductee (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Bei den 180er brauchst du ziehmliches Glück das du ein Exemplar ohne Lagergeräusche bekommst.
Die Auswahl ist sehr klein und einen wirklich Guten gibts dort auch nicht.
Bei den 120 oder 140mm Lüftern bekommst du Qualitativ die weit besseren Modelle.

Ich hatte drei verschiedene 180er und alle hatten bei niedriger Drehzahl ein deutliches rattern.

Test: Silverstone und Phobya 180mm Lüfter im Vergleich auf Nova 1080 - hardwaremax.net


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Juni 2013)

bei 180 mm kann ich die silverstone air penetrator serie empfehlen ( silverstone ap183, ap182, ap181)


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

das rattern beim runterregeln kenne ich von den 120er Yate Loon lüftern, die bei dem "NexXxos Cool Answer Kit," auf dem meine wakü aufgebaut ist, dabei sind. darum hab ich den 3*120mm im top inzwischen mit spectre pro'S bestückt. die sind zwar bei voller drehzahl recht gut zu hören, aber runtergeregelt herrscht stille. 

die air penetrator sind bisher auch die einzigen, die ich im hinterkopf hatte...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Juni 2013)

@FeuerToifel das rattern beim runterregeln liegt an der lüftersteuerung das habe ich bei meiner integrierten lüftersteuerung von meinem nzxt vulcan auch wenn ich dann aber zum beispiel eine andere benutze rattern die lüfter nicht mehr


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

gut möglich. am besten sind eigendlich lüftersteuerungen, die feste schaltpunkte haben. die funktionieren dann etwas so, als würde ich den mit einem 7V bzw 5V adapter anschliessen. meine pumpe fängt auch das rattern an, wenn ich die über eine lüftersteuerung regeln will. darum hab ich die fest auf 7V laufen. 
wobei, im moment läuft die auf 12V, da ich die auch da nicht hören kann..

edit: hab gerade nochmal den startpost aktualisiert. die to-do liste ist nun dort eingefügt, und ich da den punkt "bisherige arbeiten" ergänzt


----------



## Abductee (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Ich hatte meine Lüfter über fixe Widerstände gedrosselt und es hat auch gerattert.
Die ganzen externen 3-Pin Lüftersteuerungen regeln über die Spannung, da kann es keine Unterschiede geben.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Juni 2013)

gibt auch teilweise welche die des über spannungsstöße regeln wie bei pwm das kann bei manchen lüftern ein rattern erzeugen


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

eine analoge regelt immer mit direkter spannungsreduzierung. komisch ist allerdings schon, dass derselbe lüfter mit einer steuerung bei 7V  rattert, aber mit aus 12V und 5V überbrückten 7V nicht. 
btw, müsste der mittelwert zwischen 5 und 12 nicht eigendlich bei 8,5 liegen? ich hab grad kein plan, wie genau man bei zusammenlegen zweier unterschiedlicher gleichpannungsleitungen rechnen muss


----------



## Abductee (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Welcher Mittelwert?
Die Spannungsdifferenz zwischen +12V und +5V ist nunmal 7V.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

mit mittelwert meinte ich den wert, wenn man von beiden seiten auf die andere zu geht. der wert, wo gleich viele schritte in die jeweils andere richtung gegangen worden sind


----------



## PCGH_Willi (1. Juli 2013)

wie gesagt gibt auch lüftersteuerungen die wie eine pwm steuerung arbeiten  kann aber wie gesagt auch am lüfter liegen da die meisten günstigeren lüfter (arctic, oem lüfter aller art, coolermaster teilweise, thermaltake teilweise usw.) mein enermax lüfter oder mein noiseblocker lüfter rattern auch nicht

es gibt bei lüftersteuerungen auch ein 9 volt setting dass sollte die diskusion mbeenden


----------



## Abductee (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> mit mittelwert meinte ich den wert, wenn man von beiden seiten auf die andere zu geht. der wert, wo gleich viele schritte in die jeweils andere richtung gegangen worden sind



Du hast beim Kabelbaum vom Netzteil +5, +12 und zweimal Masse zur Verfügung.
Mit einem handelsüblichen 7V Adapter wird nichts anderes getan als + auf die +12V und - auf die +5V zu legen.
Damit hast du 7V Spannungsdifferenz ohne irgendwelche Regelschritte.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

jo. ich weiss ^^ hab den mist irgendwann mal gelernt  hab nur das ganze nicht mehr ganz im kopf 

--------

moin, ich hab hier schonmal den nächsten AT-warenkorb: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

hab mich nun doch für einen herkömmlichen 360er mit 120mm lüftern entschieden, da ist die auswahl an lüftern einfach größer. und um nicht zwei bestellungen aufgeben zu müssen, werde ich erstmal die unteren lüfter von dem bereits vorhandem radi nutzen. 
die leistung von effektiv einem 6*120mm radi reicht selbst noch aus, wenn ich doch irgendwann mal crossfire nutzen sollte.


----------



## sebischmitz (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

6*120mm... Wenn 120mm schon für ne 7970x2 (Oder auch 7990) reichen, sollte das ja auf jeden Fall gehen, ich wünscte ich hätte soviel Kühlung


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

und zu anfang sind die beiden radis nur für die cpu da 

btw, du meinst die ares II. da kühlt der radi aber nur die beiden gpu's, spawas und ram ist unter luft.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (10. Juli 2013)

Hab auch schon meinen 2ten ek 360er xt radi stehn aber noch nicht eingebaut ^^ muss erst nochmal Anschlüsse bestellen ^^ aber im Moment keine lust unzubauen ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

demnächst gibt es wieder was neues! ich hab heute meine bestellung bei AT eingereicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dank rabattaktion hab ich auch gleich noch etwas gespart 

kleine erklärung zu den einzelnen teilen:
- die beiden schwarzen doppelnippel, die beiden doppelwinkel und der fliessanzeiger werden zwischen agb und pumpe gesetzt
- die ganzen anschlüsse sind für den neuen radi und ein paar andere verschlauchungen
- ein 90° winkel, ein gerader anschluss und das schott sind für die ablassvorrichtung
- mit mit der verlängerung und dem silbernen doppelnippel setze ich den agb tiefer
radiator, beleuchtungsmodul und hdd-käfig ist selbsterklärend


----------



## sebischmitz (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Was neues - Nice


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2013)

hab vorhin die mail bekommen, dass mein geld bei denen angekommen ist. mit glück ist das heute noch gepackt und losgeschickt worden. und mit noch mehr glück hab ich dann morgen schon die ware hier 

Edit: heute ist mein Paket verschickt worden. Sollte somit morgen da sein.


----------



## sebischmitz (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Dann freu ich mich mal aufs Update  

Meisnt du ein Shinobi XL ist als Servergehäuse für nen älteren Server angemessen? Nichts großes, das Case sollte halt clean sein und wenn benötigt genug Platz für HDDs etc.

Grüße,
Sebo


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Juli 2013)

für einen server sollte, je nach menge der festplatten, auch bereits das normale shinobi reichen. allerdings hat man beim XL natürlich mehr platz, um oben in den odd-schächten noch adapter für noch mehr hdd's zu platzieren.

Edit: hab blöderweise einen zahlendreher in meiner Postleitzahl gehabt, darum kommt mein Paket später...


----------



## sebischmitz (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Wenns überhaupt kommt  Wegen sowas ist mir schonmal ein (Zum glück nur) 30€ Paket verloren gegangen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Juli 2013)

Laut sendungsverfolgung wird das umadressiert und zum Empfänger geschickt. Das steht da allerdings seit Dienstag... Aber über meine postnummer können die mich ja eigentlich einwandfrei zuordnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Update!!! (jaja, doppelpost... )

ich konnte heute endlich mein paket (an einer völlig falschen packstation) abholen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich habe natürlich gleich alles eingebaut  hier mal detailansichten von den veränderungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochmal im gesamtbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, der cpu ist es angenehm kalt, im gegensatz zu mir... 
nach 10 min prime95 large fft's lag die temp bei 29°, die aussentemperatur laut wetter-app bei 24°.


----------



## sebischmitz (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

24°? Will dahin *-* Ich hab hier 26 im Zimmer, 30 druaßen -.-   Sieht soweit super aus


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

die htc-wetterapp sagt sogar 20° ...
ich lass gerade prime "blend" durchlaufen. diesmal hab ich 32° als maximum bisher. allerdings war beim ersten test der turbo deaktiviert.

 ------------------

wie geht es weiter? 

- lüfter am frontradi austauschen
- pumpe auf den hdd-käfig stellen
- tempsensoren einbauen
-


----------



## sebischmitz (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

32° klingt nach genügend Spielraum für Graka etc.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

jo, hab ich mir auch so gedacht, daher ja auch erst der zweite radiator. und natürlich, weil ich den platz habe 

--------

ich hab gestern mal wieder gebastelt  ich kanns halt nicht sein lassen 

ich hab die drei schwarzen spectre pro's vom oberen radi abgebaut und bei dem frontradi angebracht. 
ziemliche fummelei, wenn man nicht das system komplett zerlegen will 

somit ist nun der frontradi in push, der topradi in pull und der hecklüfter pustet noch luft rein, also 1*140 + 3*120 rein vs 3*120 raus.

ich hab auch gerade mal temperaturvergleich mit alle lüfter auf 5V (33°) vs alle lüfter auf 12V (38°) gemacht. jeweils eine halbe stunde prime "blend" durchlaufen lassen.


und den laufwerkskäfig hab ich auch nochmal umgesetzt. der ist nun in längsausrichtung auf dem hinteren der beiden bodenlüfterplätze montiert.


----------



## sebischmitz (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Ist das System eigentlich schön leise, klingt alles fast zu gut, als dass es jetzt auch noch leise sein kann


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Juli 2013)

Solange ich die Lüfter auf 5v geregelt habe, ist es angenehm ruhig. Nicht lautlos, aber für mich ausreichend. Ich hab allerdings auch etwas empfindliche Ohren, was das angeht.

---------------------------


ich hab bereits schon neue projekte im kopf 
eine waterbox und ein media-pc

für den media-pc wollte ich auf kaveri warten, die waterbox bastel ich mir zurecht, wie es gerade passt. 
aber mal wieder typisch  ich hab kaum kohle und plane trotzdem ein projekt nach dem anderen. ich brauch nen sponsor


----------



## sebischmitz (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Geht mir auch so  

Mein Kopf:
Kauf dir ne gute Soundkarte, teure Kopfhörer (), eine GTX 780, und do wolltest sowieso mal Wasserkühlung ausprobieren, also Radiator, Pumpe etc. und neues Gehäuse muss auch her...

Mein Konto:
300€ 

So ein Mist aber auch


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ne gute soundkarte brauch ich auch noch  asus xonar essence. kostet mal eben etwa 150€ ... 

schonmal paar eckdaten für das htpc-projekt:

Kaveri-APU sowie passendes board nebst 8GB arbeitsspeicher. 4 würden warscheinlich auch locker reichen.
keine dedizierte graka, spart strom, ist leiser und kühler.
als case habe ich bisher das ML04B bzw ML05B von silverstone im hinterkopf. jenachdem, ob ich mini-itx oder matx verbauen will.
im matx-case könnte ich auch normale netzteile verbauen... das netzteil wird ein bequiet mit nicht mehr als 400W. 

die waterbox soll mindestens 4x120mm  (2* 240er) radiatorfläche beinhalten, sowie eine pumpen/agb-kombination. pumpe wird wohl wieder eine ddc. 
möglicherweise kaufe ich mir für mein shinobi auch eine d5 und setz dann die ddc daraus in die waterbox.

die projekte htpc und waterbox kann man auch verbinden. schnellkupplungen brauch ich für die box ja sowieso.


----------



## sebischmitz (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Klingt interessant, du könntest ja versuchen das du die Waterbox je nachdem was gerade Kühlung braucht beim Shinobi oder dem HTPC einbindest, also praktisch eine Mobile Kühlungsverstärkung


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

interessante idee, aber für das shinobi werde ich die wohl kaum benötigen  ich hab jetzt schon genug kühlleistung für cpu + 2 grakas


----------



## sebischmitz (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Es geht ums Prinzip  (Mehr Kühlung ist immer gut   )


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2013)

Wenn ich mehr im shinobi haben will, häng ich mir nen mora aussen dran 
werde ich warscheinlich sogar irgendwann machen....


----------------------

ich hab heute nochmal was an der veschlauchung getan, die verbindung zwischen agb und pumpe hat schon angefangen zu knicken...
bei der gelegenheit hab ich auch einige andere dinge verändert, darum auch gleich wieder neue bilder:

die verbindung zwischen agb und pumpe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit dem x-stück den rücklauf nach oben verlegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die verbindung der radiatoren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der festplattenkäfig ist nun auf dem hinteren bodenlüfterplatz befestigt. es ist auch noch genug platz für den zweiten lüftersatz beim frontradi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------------

hab mich gerade mal nach plexiglas umgesehen. platten finden ist nicht das problem, aber als block? ... 

was ich damit vorhabe? die platte ersetzt das original-window und wird entsprechend gaviert (genau planung noch nicht abgeschlossen)
aus einem block soll das frontlogo neu gemacht werden

-----------------

tagebuch für die waterbox gestartet  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/288360-oem-case-wird-waterbox.html


----------



## sebischmitz (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Aus nem Plexi Block ein neues Logo? Geile Idee  Welche Farbe schwebt dir für Window + Logo vor?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

das window bleibt klar transparent, wird aber halt von der rückseite mit dem bitfenix-logo graviert. dafür muss ich etwas dickeres als das original-window nehmen  vor allem, weil da ja auch noch bohrungen für led's rein sollen. 

das logo will ich mit entweder auch aus transparentem plexi machen und rot beleuchten, oder aus rotem plexi, dass ich weiss beleuchte.


----------



## sebischmitz (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL V2, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Weißes (oder transparent) Plexi rot beleuchten sähe glaub ich richtig geil aus  Darf aber nicht zu Lichtdurchlässig sein meine ich, frag da eventuell mal Erik Cartman zu


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. August 2013)

*[Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

das könnte man durch grob schleifen etwas weniger durchsichtig machen, so ähnlich wie bei den ek-teilen

-----------------

ich habe gestern abend die neue cpu bestellt, den FX-8320! somit bekommt meine frau ihren Fx-6100 zurück und muss nicht mehr an ihrem laptop arbeiten  
und ich habe noch eine kleine mini-bestellung bei aquatuning aufgegeben, einmal eine backplate für die cpu, und einen neuen deckel für die laing. das plexi wirkt nur beleuchtet und die beleuchtung nervt mich 

------------------

sowohl aquatuning als auch caseking haben die bestellung bereits rausgeschickt. laut sendeverfolgung soll das paket von AT morgen da sein, also vermute ich, dass paket von CK ist morgen dann auch da. 
sobald beides da ist, wird gebastelt! cpu astauschen, backplate montieren, pumpendeckel wechseln. und natürlich vorher wasser ablassen und hinterher wieder befüllen. zum wievielten mal auch immer


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. August 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

update!!!!! meine cpu ist endlich da 

screenshot mit prime im 5minuten-check 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebischmitz (22. August 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Min. 8° Hast du eiswürfel im Loop?


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. August 2013)

Das ist der grundsätzlich falsch ausgelesene idle-Wert  
Realer Wert dürfte im Leerlauf bei 20-25 grad liegen.

Hab ganz vergessen, Bilder von der cpu zu machen, ebenso vom neuen punpendeckel. Ersteres wird auch nicht so bald möglich sein.... Das bleibt erstmal zusammengebaut  aber die pumpe lichte ich morgen mal ab. 

------------------

aktuell läuft prime im hintergrund und testet die 4.0GHz. läuft seit einer guten halben stunde ohne error, bisherige temperatur liegt bei 46°C mit allen lüftern auf 12V

http://valid.canardpc.com/2895308 (aus irgendeinem grund nicht abrufbar)

--------------------

nächster halt: 4,5GHz!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2895649

und nebenbei noch die ram timings etwas angezogen


----------



## sebischmitz (24. August 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Der OCer am werk  Overclocking ist schon eine Tätigkeit für sich, aber auf jeden Fall ne super Tätigkeit


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

viel hab ich eigendlich nicht gemacht  black edition macht es fast zu einfach 

--------------------------

oh man, ich habe gerade mal auf nachfrage überprüft, was ich in diesem projekt eigendlich an geld habe verschwinden lasse  

wenn ich die komponenten jetzt auf einmal neu kaufen müsste, wäre ich locker an die 1500€ los... teures hobby 

--------------

hab mir gestern mal fix neuen schlauch bestellt, durch die ganzen umbauten ist der alte schon ganz schön mitgenommen. 
roter masterkleer und dann klare flüssigkeit rein. 

mir graut schon vor der reinigung 

ich bin zudem noch am überlegen, den agb anders zu montieren, da ich auch die pumpe woanders hin haben will. idela wäre agb am radi und die pumpe dadrunter. 
dazu benötige ich dann allerdings solche mounts:
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop...--Pump-Mounting-Bracket--Black-pid-12502.html 
die bitspowerteile sind ungeeignet, da die klammern vom agb nur ein schraube in der mitte haben.


----------



## rossi1002 (9. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Erstmal super tegebuch und case,

kannst ja mal nen paar fotos von den schläuchen und dem agb machen

könntest vllt diese
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool AGB Universal Halterung Clip-On 50mm - Schwarz 2 Stück Alphacool AGB Universal Halterung Clip-On 50mm - Schwarz 2 Stück 46145
Halter nehmen und die bohrungen für die 5mm leds nutzen und damit den agb befestigen


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ein foto von dem agb hab ich ja schon in deinem kaufbaratungsthread gezeigt. eigendlich sind doch jede menge fotos hier drin, wenn du mir sagst, was genau du sehen willst, kann ich davon auch fotos machen. 

der agb sitzt so wie er ist bombenfest  naja, bombenfest vielleicht nicht, aber ich könnte das case schütteln, auf den kopf stellen und so kram, ohne dass es dem agb was ausmacht. allerdings ist das ganze zu schwer, um das zu schütteln  

ich werde die wakü und das system sowieso demnächst nochmal komplett  zerlegen, weil ich da noch ein paar kleinigkeiten zu modden habe  

die löcher für die lüfterschrauben sind so nach innen gedrückt, dass zwischen den lüftern und dem radi ein spalt entsteht, wenn man das so befestigt wie bei mir. ich werde einfach die lcher so groß bohren, dass da keine beule mehr ist. in der front ist das nicht nötig, da ich da ja zwischen radi und lüftern nix habe. zudem will ich auch noch ein zweites set lüfter an beide radiatoren anbringen, das geht auch besser, wenn ich das ganze aus dem case rausnehmen kann.


----------



## rossi1002 (10. September 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> --------------
> 
> hab mir gestern mal fix neuen schlauch bestellt, durch die ganzen umbauten ist der alte schon ganz schön mitgenommen.
> roter masterkleer und dann klare flüssigkeit rein.
> ...



Nen foto mit dem roten schlauch und der klaren flüssigkeit wäre schön als update,
weil die fotos die drinnen sind (sind echt viele) noch mit der alten verschlauchung sind,

Edit:oder kommt die neue verschlauchung erst wenn du wieder umbaust?


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ich werde auf jedenfall ein foto vom schlauch machen und reinstellen. 
das system zerlegen wolle ich eigendlich erst, wenn ich auch die fehlenden 6 lüfter habe

edit: heute ist der schlauch angekommen!

ein paar fotos, unterschiedlicher hintergrund und bei nicht gerade ideale beleuchtung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

jajaja, ich kann das basteln nicht sein lassen 
somit habe ich die position der pumpe verändert, und damit auch die verschlauchung. hab auch den hdd-käfig wieder ausgebaut und die hdds vorne durch das meshgitter befestigt. nicht optimal, aber es hält. die custom-lösung ist in arbeit  somit fehlt jetzt nur noch eben diese lösung, ich brauche die 6 zusätzlichen lüfter und dann bin ich eigendlich fertig!

aber hier erstmal bilder von den langeweile umbauten, ich weiss doch, dass ihr süchtig seid 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die rückseite zeige ich lieber nicht, ich hab meine kabelbinder verlegt und dementsprechend sieht es auch aus


----------



## Joselman (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Sehr kreativ mit den HDD's. 

Wo ist die SSD? Auf die Rückseite geklebt? Ich bin noch auf der suche nach einem Plätzchen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

die ssd ist hinter der unteren festplatte  
meine custom-lösung für die hdds wird aus mindestens einem winkelblech bestehen, dass einmal von oben nach unten durchgezogen wird. da bohr ich dann einfach löcher durch und schraub die festplatte dran. wenn es einen zu instabilen eindruck macht, kommt von beiden seiten ein blech dran. die ssd wird dann einfach auch an diesem blech befestigt, hab ja einen 3,5" auf 2*2,5" adapter hier liegen, somit ist auch der platz genau genutzt. eventuell kommt dann hinter die winkelbleche noch eine verkleidung, so dass man die festplatten von vorne nicht sehen kann.


----------



## acidburn1811 (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Schönes TB 

Abo! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

hab gerade mal ausgemessen, die große fläche oben bekomme ich nicht ersetzt. somit könnte ich damit zwar einen neuen mesh-bereich schaffen, aber keinen der vorhandenen ersetzen.

an alle anderen die sich nun fragen, was das ganze zu bedeuten hat: im wakü-quatsch-thread hat es angefangen. das thema war radiator in der front oder im boden. die front ist ziemlich verschlossen, also hab ich in den raum geworfen, dass man das auch leicht selber ändern könnte.


----------



## acidburn1811 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Schade, das dir dadraus nix passendes zurecht schnippeln kannst,den wird´s wieder eingelagert  


Gruß,Acidburn


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

jo, schade. wenn ich sowas machen würde, soll es ja nach möglichkeit so aussehen, als wäre das so aus der werkshalle gekommen. darum habe ich auch aussen am case nix verändert bisher.

edit: habe gerade das winkel-profil ausgemessen, schneiden werde ich das wohl heute nicht können. wenn ich am sonntag den dremel anwerfe, gibts ärger 
edit2: hab das winkelprofil auf länge geschnitten und die ausschnitte für die tabs von der frontblende gemacht, nun muss ich da nur noch löcer durchbohren, die gleichen löcher durchs case und dann festschrauben. ich denke mal, 4-5 schrauben sollten reichen. danach noch die löcher für die festplattenschrauben, und fertig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich noch was von dem winkelprofil über habe, kann ich die festplatte unten noch mit einem kurzen stück abstützen. die ssd ist leicht genug. 
die festplatte? hab doch 2! noch  3TB oder 4TB Seagate ist in planung. sobald ich mal das geld dafür über habe :p

edit3: hab mir bei conrad rote led-leisten besorgt. die kommen an das seitenteil, sobald da das neue (gravierte!) fenster drin ist. 
hab die eben mal zum testen einfach ins case gelegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit4: hab noch zwei kleine bestellungen aufgegeben. somit gibt es demnächst wieder ein update, wohl das letzte für dieses tagebuch. 
bestellt habe ich folgendes:
6x bitfenix spectre pro
3x lüftergitter
2x 25mm anschluss-verlängerung
1x 10mm anschluss-verlängerung
1x 90° winkel AG-AG
1x thermosensor g1/4" mit display

somit fehlt eigendlich nur noch ein terhmosensor mit display, der die cpu-temp misst. da muss ich aber noch ne lösung finden, um möglichst nahe am cpu-kern messen zu können


----------



## rossi1002 (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Dein PC wird ja richtig schick, hasst du jetzt eigentlich ne Lösung für den Sensor der die CPU temperatur messen soll?
Und kann es sein das du das Kabel von deiner Laing noch nicht gesleevt hast?
Das sieht so verdächtig Blau/Gelb aus ;D

Aber sonst sieht das richtig  aus

Edit:
Das blaue Sensor-Kabel was auf dem Mainboard endet ist aber auch nicht gesleevt, also das was von der Laing abgeht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

den sensor werde ich einfach unter den cpu-block kleben. näher bekomme ich das wohl nicht an den DIE, ohne da was zu bearbeiten.

und ja, du hast richtig gesehen. die kabel der pumpe sind noch nicht gesleevt. das mache ich, wenn ich das system für die letzten arbeiten einmal komplett zerlege.


----------



## rossi1002 (23. September 2013)

Wirst du den Kühlerboden bearbeiten oder klebst du nur den sensor drunter?
Kannst ja mal von temperaturen etc. Berichten, klingt aber als würde es interessant werden.
Und ich warte schon drauf das du dein system zerlegst und dann neue fotos kommen


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ich klebe den einfach nur drunter. ich kann ja ungefähr sehen, wo der heatspreader der cpu aufhört. werde das wohl mit heisskleber oder mit iso-tape festmachen. mal sehen, was besser hält.
allerdings kommt der sensor erst später dran, den kann ich ja jederzeit nachträglich mit einbauen, ohne groß wassser ablassen zu müssen oder so.


----------



## rossi1002 (23. September 2013)

Achso also neben den IH, hab schon gedacht zwischen IH und Kühlerboden.
Dann weiß ich wie du das vor hast.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

die andere möglichkeit, wäre hinter dem mainboard unterm sockel zu messen. ich werde einfach ausprobieren, wo ich die höheren temps habe, denn die höhere sollte näher an der realen sein, denke ich mal. 

meine beiden pakete sind heute abgeschickt worden. könnten also morgen bereits hier sein  das dritte paket, was ich schon etwas früher bestellt hatte, ist irgendwo unterwegs... da drin ist noppenschaum, ich will den platz rund um die radiatoren damit auskleiden, das nimmt nochmal etwas lärm von den lüftern weg und verhindert, dass luft an den radiatoren vorbei gezogen wird. 
was in den anderen paketen ist, hatte ich ja bereits aufgelistet. 

die beiden 25mm verlängerung brauche ich, damit ich für die anschlüsse die lüfterdicke ausgleichen kann.
die 10mm verlängerung will ich an eine der öffnungen am oberen radi schrauben, als zusätzliche entlüftungsmöglichkeit. könnte die schrauben bestimmt auch so öffnen, aber wenn ich die etwas höher lege, ist mir das sicherer.
das display mit tempsensor erklärt sich von selbst. gemessen wird mit dem die wassertemperatur im agb. 
die lüfter sind, ebenso wie die lüftergitter, selbsterklärend. gitter kommen an die lüfter vom top-radi.
der 90° winkel kommt aussen an die (noch nicht verbaute) schottverschraubung, dahinter dann der ablasshahn. durch den winkel guckt der hahn nicht einfach gerade nach hinten raus und sollte somit auch etwas weniger platz brauchen.


edit: das paket mit dem noppenschaum habe ich gerade abgeholt. der händler hat natürlich nicht in der beschreibung stehen, dass er nur mit gls versendet und somit dhl-packstation nicht möglich ist. nun durfte ich erstmal ein paar kilometer laufen, um an das paket zu kommen. 
die pakete von AT und CK sind laut sendeverfolgung heute auch noch da, immerhin muss ich da nur zur packstation latschen 

edit2: alle pakete sind hier  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt wird gebastelt! und danach kommt natürlich ein update mit mehr bildern


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

UPDATE!!!!
zwar verspätet, aber was solls 

ich lasse einfach mal die bilder sprechen...

ich hab das gitter vor den lüftern entfernt, hier ein bild von der front, für den deckel müsste ich den radi wieder abmachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die selbstgemachte festplattenhalterung, noch nicht perfekt, aber erfüllt ihren zweck:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die led-lüfter sind nun innen und kommen so viel besser zur geltung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klare flüssigkeit mit roten schläuchen, der dreck ist kalk, ich hab den fehler gemacht und die wakü mit leitungswasser durchgespült um das rot rauszubekommen, ohne hinterher nochmal mit destilliertem wasser zu spülen...
edit: scheint doch kein kalk zu sein. kalk dürfte nicht schwimmen. wenn ich das case schüttel, wird der dreck verwirbelt und verschwindet durch den ablauf in richtung pumpe und wirnd nun wohl in dem frontradi sitzen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun auch mit zusätzlicher schalldämmung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und temperatursensor inkl display:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kabelkrams:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu guter letzt noch einmal ein gesamtbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




----------------------------------------------------------

was noch zu tun bleibt:


- den agb, und wohl auch die gesamte wakü, "darf" ich nun demnächst nochmal reinigen. heisst also, destilliertes wasser mit essig versetzen und durchspülen. mehrere spülgänge für mindestens eine stunde und bei jedem spülgang den essiganteil verringern. und als letztes zwei spülgänge nur mit destilliertem wasser... das dürften so an die 5 spülgänge werden. ich sollte mir direkt einen 10l kanister besorgen 
und danach benötige ich wohl oder übel schonwieder neue kühlflüssigkeit, werde dann aber wohl einfach bei destilliertem wasser bleiben.

- die hdd-befestigung muss noch optimiert werden, das case geht auf der seite nun nicht mehr richtig zu, es bleibt ein kleiner, hässlicher spalt. also entweder die schiene ein stück versetzen, oder das seitenteil ein wenig bearbeiten. ebenso soll die schiene noch schwarz eingefärbt werden, und es kommt noch eine, ebenfalls schwarze, abdeckung vor die hdd's, damit man die nicht mehr sehen kann, wenn man durchs fenster reinschaut. 

- die beiden lichtleisten müssen noch eingebaut werden, dass kommt aber erst, wenn ich ein neues fenster für das seitenteil habe.

- neues fenster fürs seitenteil muss besorgt und bearbeiten werden. es soll von innen das bitfenix-logo graviert bekommen, was dann durch die lichtleisten beleuchtet wird.

- ein zweiter temperatursensor wird eingebaut, der soll die temperatur unter dem kühlblock der cpu messen, um so einen möglichst realen wert zu erhalten. mit dem sensor wird auch eine ordentliche blende für beide displays eingebaut.

- wenn das geld mal unbedingt ausgegeben werden will, besorge ich mir einen 360er MONSTA und teste den unterschied zu einem 360er XT. der monsta kommt dann in die front. wenn die leistung steigt, bleibt der drin und der xt wird woanders wieder verwendet. andernfalls wird der monsta weiterverkauft.

----------------------------

edit: hab gerade nochmal so aus jux getestet, wie weit die amd overdrive software die cpu pushen kann. bis 4,8GHz war es noch stabil.

und die 4,8GHz über das bios aktiviert und prime kurztest gemacht  
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Mit Noppenschaum wirk das ganze schon ein wenig "Kuschliger" gele 
Dein 8 Pin Stecker oben für die CPU wäre schöner hinter dem Mainboard oder Mainboradtry nicht so vorne über alles drüber.
Aber sonst kann man es ansehn 

Kleiner Tip noch zum Overclocking. 
Zieh deine CPU-NB auch hoch bringt auch etwas gerade wenn du deinen Prozessor übertaktest.
1,35-1,4V CPU-NB sollte bei dir kein Problem sein bei der Wasserkühlung. 
Damit sind 2,5-2,6 GHz möglich, lass den HT Link und die CPU-NB dabei immer gleich laufen.


----------



## rossi1002 (29. September 2013)

Wie warm wird denn deine CPU bei 4,8 ghz ?

Und gibt es einen akustischen unterschied mit und ohne noppenschaum?

Achso und der knecht sieht überingens richtig schick aus, so auffällig unauffällig.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ui, tips vom profi  oc ist bei mir im moment nur spielerei. das war nur mal eben schnell eingestellt und kurz prime gestartet. ein thread hatte dabei auch ein error, zum validieren hats gereicht 
wenn ich eine gpu habe, die auch davon profitiert, werde ich mal austesten, welche taktrate ich für 24/7 anlegen kann. 
das 8pin kabel ist zu kurz  darum vorne. 

cpu temp hab ich nicht überprüft, aber immernoch unter 60°. bei 60° sagt mein mainboard mir bescheid. wassertemp lag bei 32°
akustischen unterschied habe ich nicht feststellen können. im idle mit lüftern auf 5V ist eh kaum was zu hören (leichtes surren der pumpe), unter last mit lüftern auf 12V höre ich die lüfter immernoch sehr deutlich. 
aber bei knapp 10€ für fünf 200*500*20mm stücke war es den versuch wert. das wegschneiden des blechs hat mehr gebraucht in punkto lautstärke, da es der luft so nicht mehr im weg ist. somit höre ich von den lüftern eigendlich nur die motoren und nicht die luft. unter last stört das nicht, denn last=zocken=ton aufgedreht


----------



## shelby1989 (29. September 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

 sieht echt nicht schlecht aus..


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

hab heute mal die lichtleisten eingebaut. hab die nun einfach mit heißkleber im seitenteil verklebt  werde heute abend im halbdunkel mal bilder machen, wie das ganze aussieht. und natürlich lassen sich die leisten zusammen mit den led's der lüfter abschalten. einfach eine 2pin buchse zwischen gelötet und die mit an die hydra pro angesteckt 

edit: die bilder sind da!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gegen die leisten kommen die lüfter nicht gegenan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab nochmal n paar bilder gemacht, die ich im letzten update vergessen hatte

ablasshahn aussen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochmal bilder ohne dreck im agb 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

hmm feuer ich hatte ja das gleiche mit der roten,innenveleuchtung versucht und finde jetzt das es kackr aussieht ..... Ich werde für innen nun einen led sleeve mit weißen leds besorgn und die rote dann als unterboden Beleuchtung. Nutze, .... Was hälsz du davon ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

unterbodenbeleuchtung hat auch was. 
bei weissen led's musst du drauf achten, dass die nicht zu hell sind, sonst geht dir das warscheinlich auch schnell auf den keks. 
empfehlen würde ich dann kaltweiss. das warmweiss hat immer so einen leichten gelb/rot farbstich mit drin. ist aber nicht so brutal hell.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ja ich werds mal schauen ansonsten wird das iwie hinter den monitor als " Ambilight" verfrachtet .......
ein versuch ist es ja wert
ich poste dann mal bilder wenns soweit ist..... 
aber jetzt ist erstmal Umzug dran.... BMW brauch meine Fachkraft zum bau vom i8


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

jo, die bilder möchte ich gerne sehen 

neuer job? viel erfolg!


----------



## Spitfire2190 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Ich poste jetzt einfach mal den Stand der dinge.... sorry für die unprofessionellen Bilder.... aber mit einem Note 3 am Boden liegend Fotos zu machen ist nicht so einfach xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

sieht schick aus soweit! würde aber noch besser aussehen ohne die kabelbinder. dreh wenigstens den verschluss nach hinten


----------



## sebischmitz (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Haha die Festplatten auf bild 6  So geht das


----------



## Spitfire2190 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ja ist alles nochn bissel provisorisch ....... aber.... kommt ja später noch die Gpu mit in den Kreislauf.... und da lass ich das erstmal so jetzt


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

sebi, die festplatten sind nicht anders, als ich das zeitweise hatte 

gpu soll bei mir auch noch kommen. entweder dann, oder schon vorher kommt auch das mainboard mit in den kreislauf. nicht, weil es zu warm wird, sondern weil ich lust dazu haben  hab hier im forum günstig ein paar kühler geschossen, die man sogar recht gut auf jedes mainboard anpassen kann. einfach ne neue bodenplatte zurechtmachen und fertig


----------



## sebischmitz (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Ich hab das auch seit ewigkeiten mit meiner SSD so  Einfach auf den Boden gelegt, weil ich keine lust hatte den 3,5 zoll Adapter zu montieren


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

wie man auf den letzten bildern sieht, ist meine ja nun hinterm mainboardtray unter das 24pin kabel geklemmt  hält auch besser als gedacht  

meine hdd-schiene werde ich bei gelegenheit nochmal ausbauen und dann abschleifen und schwarz einfärben. oder zumindest mit klarlack. dazu soll die schiene dann auch doppelte entkopplung bekommen, 
also die schiene soll einmal vom case entkoppelt sein und die festplatten dann nochmal von der schiene. werde das wohl einfach mit moosgummi realisieren. 
ich habe auch vor, eine blende zu basteln, die den bereich zwischen radi und seitenteil vom rest abtrennt. die geht dann von vorne bis zum mainboardtray, da sind noch genug löcher wo ich die blende festschrauben kann.
soviel zu meinen weiteren modding-plänen 

hardwareseitig warte ich noch auf die preisentwicklung auf dem grafikkartenmarkt. mit offiziellem launch der 290x sollte sich am preisgefüge ja ein wenig ändern. ebenso könnte die heute vorgestellte GTX 780ti was ändern. 
wenn die 290x nicht allzu teuer wird, spare ich die mir wohl zusammen, sonst werde ich einfach eine 7970GHz oder eine 280x kaufen. welche der beiden dann halt gerade günstiger sein sollte 

und ich will mir immernoch eine neue festplatte besorgen. eine einzelne 3 oder 4TB platte statt der zwei 1TB platten.


edit: hab mal ein bild von den mobo-kühlern gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebischmitz (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Schöne Kühler haste da  Mann wenn ich mir das hier so anschaue will ich sofort auch ne Wakü


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

hehe, wakü ist schon was feines 

hab eben mal aus langeweile das 8pin eps kabel unter der graka langgeführt, sieht gleich besser aus. und weil ich keine lust hatte, die graka rauszunehmen, hab ich die kabel vom stecker gelöst und einzeln durchgeführt  und beim wieder zusammensetzen die kabel ein wenig miteinander verflochten... das entwirre ich beim nächsten basteltermin, wo ich etwas mehr zu tun habe 

heute mal nur ein handy-bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joselman (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Warum nicht hinter dem MB? Kabel zu kurz?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

jup, etwa 15cm zu kurz. aber um es zu verlängern, müsste ich den sleeve wieder abmachen und danach neu sleeven. hab nur keinen roten sleeve mehr


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Solltest ändern, hab ich dir ja auch schon gesagt das es nicht gut aussieht


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ja, aber ohne kabel komplett neumachen geht es nicht besser als so. muss somit vorher noch bei nils bestellen. ich hätte halt vor dem sleeven die kabellänge überprüfen sollen 
ich benötige ne crimpzange und den ganzen krams...


aber ich spiele eh mit dem gedanken, ein neues netzteil zu besorgen, 750W sind einfach zuviel, mein sys kommt mit 550W aus, selbst wenn ich eine graka mit bis zu 300W einbaue. und zur sicherheit nehme ich dann 650W.
werde mir entweder ein bequiet oder eines von bitfenix besorgen, wenn die mal auf den markt kommen. die bitfeniy netzteile werden von fsp gefertigt. bei bequiet weiss ich nicht genau. da sollte es dann entweder powerzone oder darkpower pro10 sein. aber das nächste an "wichtiger" hardware ist eine neue festplatte, meine seagate hat schon über 5jahre auf dem buckel. und bei meiner wd green weiss ich das nichtmal genau, da bin ich nicht der erstbesitzer.


----------



## Abductee (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

In der Wattklasse bist du mit einem BQ E9 auch bestens bedient.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Kauf dir kein Power Zone das für den amerikanischen Markt gedacht, die Dinger sind Schrott...


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

von bq hatte ich bisher  ein l8, bei meiner frau ist ein system power drin. bah, soviel auswahl  corsair steht auch in der auswahl.... mal sehen 

-------------

hab eben spontan ne modding-idee für's mainboard gehabt. evga hat bei ein paar ihrer boards eine abdeckung für den i/o -bereich von innen, sowas könnte man sich mit polystyrolplatten oder plexi selber basteln.


----------



## sebischmitz (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Schöne Idee  ich muss sagen, ich steh voll auf so ne Bastelei


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ich will auch immernoch eine abdeckung für das netzteil haben. ebenso wie für den festplattenbereich.

---------------------

ein kleines mini-update. ich bin heute mal wieder bei conrad gewesen und hab mir dort eine led und einen widerstand besorgt. fix verlötet, verkabelt und gesleevt und schon ist der agb beleuchtet.
im gegensatz zu den lüfter-led's und den led-leisten ist diese eine led dauerhaft an und kann nicht mit den anderen geschaltet werden. wäre auch sinnlos, denn die restliche beleuchtung ist viel intensiver, als das leichte rot im agb, das geht da völlig unter. das einzige was man von der agb-beleuchtung sieht, wenn der rest auch an ist, ist der kleine ring an der wasseroberfläche. 
bilder gibts andernmal, ich hoffe das meine kamera ausreicht, den unterscheid zu erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------

und noch ein mini-update: hab heute das zweite temperaturdisplay bekommen und gleich verbaut. wenn man das board gerade auf den tisch legt, liegt der sensor quasi über dem sockel und misst so die ungefähre temperatur. sobald ich das nächste mal wieder zerlege, wird der besser befestigt und misst dann noch genauer. im moment hab ich etwa 2°C unterschied zwischen der luft-temp am sockel und der wassertemp.

und die led-leisten sind für'S erste nochmal rausgeflogen, die waren nur mit heisskleber festund haben sich gelöst. ich werde mir einfach winkelprofil dafür besorgen und dnn kann ich die auch etwas besser befestigen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

so, zeit für ein paar bilder! 
ich habe heute mal einen kleinen vergleichstest gemacht. lüfter auf 5V vs 12V. idle vs last. die ergebnisse habe ich in bildlicher form festgehalten.
zum auslasten habe ich etwa eina halbe stunde prime95 "in-place large fft" durchlaufen lassen. zwischen den aufnahmen von 5V und 12V liegen jeweis 15min. die cpu läuft mit 4GHz.

und hier sitzt der sensor für die cpu-temp. der ist nicht fixiert und warscheinlich auch nicht genau an der cpu, daher auch nur ungefähre angaben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der linke wert ist die ungefähre cpu-temperatur, der rechte wert ist die  wassertemp. raumtemp liegt irgendwo zwischen 20° und 25°
idle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


last



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: die pumpe lief bei den ganzen tests durgehend auf 12V

nachtrag: ergebnisse unter last (idle ist unwichtig) mit der pumpe auf 8,7V:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fazit: wenn ich die lüfter aufdrehe, ist kein wirklicher temperaturunterschied vorhanden. selbst mit den lüftern auf 5V hab ich nur knapp 1° unterschied.


----------



## zockerlein (8. November 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

was machen die paar grad schon  
Aber danke, dass du dir mal den Aufwand gemachst hast


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. November 2013)

*AW: [Changelog] BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ach was, aufwand  ich bin meist schon ab 6uhr wach und muss mein kind bespaßen, daher war das kein aufwand. der größte aufwand war wohl, die kamera zu positionieren, und das ist ja wohl nix 

ich schätze mal, dass die tatsächliche cpu-temperatur nicht mehr als 3 grad von der gemessenen abweicht. bei der nächsten bastelaktion werde den fühler besser postitionieren. ebenso werde ich mich dann um die mainboard-kühler kümmern. mindestens der spawa-kühler soll rauf, die chipsätze werden ja nicht so warm, wenn man nicht gerade extrem übertakten will 

-------------------------

ich hab hier ja eventuell schonmal erwähnt, dass ich auf rohre umsteigen will und den schlauch rausfliegen lasse. 

die rohre werde ich aus england von E22 bestellen, als anschlüsse kommen die bitspower multilink-adapter zum einsatz.
entweder in rot oder schwarz
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Bitspower-Multi-Link-Adapter-1-4-Zoll-blutrot::21011.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Bitspower-Multi-Link-Adapter-1-4-Zoll-matt-black::16623.html

gleichzeitig werde ich dann auch auf eine D5 pumpe umsteigen. 

aber bis das alles soweit ist, dauert es noch, soll nur mal ein kleiner ausblick sein, was noch passieren wird


----------



## zockerlein (10. November 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

und ich hab eventuell schon mal daran Zweifel geäußert, dass ich glaub, dass die Rohre nicht all zu belastbar sind? wenn nein, dann mach ich das jetzt


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

die größten sorgen man ich mir um die verbindung von rohr und anschluss. das rohr selber ist stabil. ich hab zumindest bisher noch keine negativen erfahrungsbreichte gehört, aber hardtubes sind bisher auch noch nicht soweit verbreitet. es gibt da ja auch verschiedene größen, wie bei schlauch. muss man nur finden


----------



## zockerlein (10. November 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

das mein ich ja auch 
das Ding ins Auto legen und zu ner LAN gurken würd ich mir nicht zutrauen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

das würde ich jetzt schon nur noch mit viel vorbereitung machen. also loop leeren, alles mit schaumstoff ausfüllen und so. 
abgesehen davon, dass es inzwischen schon geschätzt 30Kg wiegt.

---------------

hab mir aus langeweile einen 8,7V adapter für die pumpe gebastelt, hab ja noch genug kabelkrams über gehabt  einfach 12V und 3,3V überbrücken. funktioniert genau wie der 7V adapter, nur dass bei 7V meine pumpe schon garnicht mehr anläuft...
im prinzip kommt man an alle benötigten spannungen ran  

12V - 3,3V = 8,7V
12V - 5V = 7V 
5V - 3,3V = 1,7V (wofür auch immer man die gebrauchen könnte )
ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob man zB aus den 1,7V und der original 12V nun 10,3V machen kann, ohne das netzteil komplett zu überfordern. mit einem poti sollte das sicherer sein 

testergebnisse bezüglich pumpe auf 8,7V sind in post #202 nachgetragen

--------------

ich habe heute einfach mal den heccklüfter als intake und den frontradi als outtake umgebaut. der hecklüfter ist nun auf 12V etwas lauter, auf 5V jedoch weiterhin nix zu hören.

ch lasse gerade nochmal prime durchlaufen, lüfter auf volldampf, pumpe bei 8,7V. mal sehen, was das für einen unterschied macht. nd mal sehen ob der unterdruck, sofern merklich vorhanden, mir den noppenschaum von den wänden reisst 

nachtrag: etwa 5° unterschied für die cpu-temp. wassertemp jedoch etwa gleich.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

so, es gibt bald wieder was neues  ich hab mir hier im forum einen anderen agb besorgt (alphacool cape corplex) und bei aquatuning dafür noch einen zusätzlichen 3-loch deckel sowie ein paar mehr fittings. der phobya balancer fliegt raus und landet auf dem marktplatz. der neue agb kommt dann auch an eine andere position, wodurch ich weniger schlauch quer durch das case liegen habe, man wird nur noch einmal schlauch zum cpu block hin und einmal wieder zurück wirklich sehen können. 

wirklich nötig ist das natürlich nicht und finanztechnisch natürlich wiedermal sinnbefreit, aber ich bastel halt gerne  

neue lüfter (NB BSPro PL-1) sollen ja auch noch dazu kommen, aber erstmal will ich zumindest die hälfte der 120er spectre pro's losgeworden sein.


ich hab auch immernoch den plan, eine abdeckung für den unteren bereich zu fertigen, die wird zweiteilig, was mir das ein- und ausbauen erleichtert. also eine platte , die hockant von innen direkt hinter dem seitenteil sitzt und auf der kante wird dann die midplate aufgelegt. dazu komt dann auch noch eine schiene, mit der die midplate am mainboardtray aufliegen kann. mal sehen, ob ich ein l-profil nehmen und nur auflege, oder ein u-profil und die die platte einschiebe. 
möglich wäre auch, die midplate zu schrauben und die seitliche platte nur reinzuschieben, so kann ich durch die midplate auch kabel legen, ohne dass es wartungsprobleme gibt. das wird wohl auch die besser variante sein. 
die midplate soll bis auf 5mm an die untere mainboardkante ran, wird somit auch die ungenutzten beiden pci slots verschwinden lassen. zudem gibt es dem netzteil auch mehr raum zum "atmen," da ich das mit lüfter nach oben eingebaut habe und irgendwo ja auch die luft von dem unteren radi-lüfter hin muss.

und ich bin gerade mit einem kollegen in kontakt getreten, dann wird somit das rechte seitenteil bald angemalt. was genau dort hinkommt, steht noch nicht fest, also lasst euch überraschen.


die frage nach einem neuen netzteil steht ja auch noch im raum. da ich ja wieder sleeven will, sollte es vollmodular sein. 550W mindestens, mehr als 650W werde ich wohl nie benötigen. bisher hab ich in annehmbarer preisklasse die corsair RM-serie und die be quiet powerzone netzteile gefunden, für weitere ideen und vorschläge bin ich immer offen 

---------------------

der erste teil von meinem neuen krams ist angekommen, einmal der deckel für den agb, vier weitere winkelanschlüsse und drei schawrze 25mm verlängerungen, welche die ausgänge am radi auf ein level mit den lüftern anheben.

ich hab mir gestern kurzentschlossen noch den neuen durchflussmesser von alphacool bestellt, der kommt dann wohl auch die tage an. der hat zwar keinen filter drin, aber dafür elektronik und ein 3pin stecker, der mir über das mainboard eine drehzahl angibt. so kann ich auch eine notabschaltung über das mainboard konfigurieren. 

also warte ich nun noch auf den agb und auf den dfm.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

so, es ist mal wieder zeit für ein update in bildlicher ausführung! ich hab am wochenende gebastelt und heute auch endlich die bilder machen können.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joselman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Sehr schön und so aufgeräumt!!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

hat schon seinen grund, warum kein bild von der rückseite vorhanden ist


----------



## Joselman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Och mach dir nix draus. Ich bin froh wenn ich das Seitenteil von der Rückseite zu bekomme.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. Dezember 2013)

Wow, das sieht ja mal echt gut aus  



Joselman schrieb:


> Och mach dir nix draus. Ich bin froh wenn ich das Seitenteil von der Rückseite zu bekomme.



Das kenn ich auch, vor allem die Kabel für die Grafikkarten nehmen verdammt viel Platz ein ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

zubekommen ist nicht das problem gewesen. ich hab da massig platz. aber ich hab nur sehr grob zusammengebunden und festgezurrt. gerade ebenso, das es ausreicht 

die kabel für die grafikkarte sind dabei nichtmal das problem, der mainboard-kabelbaum ist schlimmer  aber der hat im moment noch die zusatzfunktion als ssd-halterung ^^


----------



## -sori- (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Hey, eine Frage:
Warum verwendest du rotes Kühlwasser und rote Schläuche?


LG sori


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Eigendlich wollte ich klare Flüssigkeit haben, aber weil ich bisher zu faul zum vernünftig durchspülen war, ist die klare Flüssigkeit ein wenig rosa geworden. Und die klaren Schläuche sind trüb geworden. Also habe ich nun rote Schläuche mit roter Flüssigkeit. Ich werde wohl auch erstmal dabei bleiben. Ich will in Zukunft sowieso auf hard tubes umsteigen und bei rotem Wasser bleiben. Sieht aber so auch nicht verkehrt aus. Je nach Licht kann man sogar im Schlauch sehen, dass das Wasser rot ist.


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Hi 

Sag mal, die zwei Lüfter am Netzteil, leuchten die? Das sieht auf manchen Bildern so aus, auf manchen aber nicht, deshalb wollt ich einfach mal fragen  Kostet ja nix ^^

War diese schräge Fläche am NT schon immer so schräg, oder hast du da selbst Hand angelegt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

genau, fragen schadet nicht  

das netzteil ist so, abgesehen von den entfernten aufklebern, im originalzustand. die kleinen lüfter sind nicht beleuchtet, was bei semi-passiv auch keinen sinn machen würde, es sei denn, die led's haben eine eigene stromquelle. die lüfter bekomme ich nur ganz selten überhaupt im drehenden zustand zu sehen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Ah, das ist ein Semipassives NT, okay  Hab mir hier zwar fast alles durchgelesen, aber das hab ich wohl überlesen^^ Der Mod ist übrigens mal richtig geil  Hänge hier auch schon seit ner Zeit mit Abo dran


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

ich hab das nt damals in meinem outlaw schon gehabt, da war die form von vorteil. 
hier mal der vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

Allerdings :O War ja ziemlich eng^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

lass gerade nochmal aus langewele prime laufen, cpu bei 4,7GHz mit grenzwertiger spannung.

CPU-Z Validator 4.0

-----------------------------

mich hat gestern irgendwas gebissen... ich habe tatsächlich ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht, wie wakü wieder auszubauen und wieder zu einem luftgekühltem system zu wechseln...


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BitFenix Shinobi XL optimiert, oder: Was BitFenix vergessen hat...*

wisst ihr was? ich erkläre diese tagebuch einfach für beendet. denn alles, was bei dem system noch passieren wird, ist eine neue grafikkarte und diese wird dann in den kühlkreislauf eingebunden. 
zu mehr hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine lust mehr   
natürlich werde ich entsprechend neue bilder machen und hier reinstellen, sobald ich die graka habe.


----------



## rossi1002 (18. Dezember 2013)

.......Ein abgeschlossener Mod.......

Aber ist geil geworden, hast du eigentlich den noppenschaum im Gehäuse gelassen oder wieder ausgebaut?
Wenn ja womit hast du den befestig, habe geklemmt und geklebt in Erinnerung, bzw. womit geklebt?

Weihnachtliche Grüße


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Dezember 2013)

der noppenschaum ist noch drin, auch wenn ich keinen wirklichen unterschied zu vorher bemerkt habe. ich hab einfach doppelseitiges klebeband genommen, das hält aber auch nur gerade eben so.

die bilder in post #210 sind die aktuellsten, die es gibt. ich hab da auch nur noch wieder den fillport mit angeklemmt, also einen weiteren winkel oben an den agb geschraubt und mit dem schott oben hinten links verbunden. davon mache ich gleich mal ein bild und lade das im startpost hoch


edit: neues bild im startpost, hier lad ich mal fix alle hoch, die ich eben gemacht habe.

einmal ohne blitz, mit und ohne seitenteil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das gleiche spiel mit blitz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch ein bild vom aufbau hier bei mir: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




----------------------------------------

ich und meine bastelwut. hab den frontradi rausgenommen.  und direkt verkauft.  
aber irgendwie muss ich ja das nächste projekt auch finanzieren. wenn das fertig ist, wird die wakü aus diesem case komplett verschwinden. nur noch die kühler werden im case sein, der rest sitzt dann extern. 

so sieht es jetzt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Januar 2014)

ein allerletztes statusupdate zu diesem pc: 
ich habe mit mir selbst über die sinnigkeit einer wasserkühlunf diskutiert, und bin zum ergebnis gekommen, dass diese sich für mich in keiner weise lohnt. 
aus diesem grund bin ich auch wieder komplett auf reine luftkühlung umgestiegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drizztly (23. Januar 2014)

Man Toifel, echt schade!  
Fand dein Projekt echt klasse, habs von Anfang an mitverfolgt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Januar 2014)

Das es Sinnfrei war/ist habe ich dir ja schon vor länger Zeit gesagt. 
Solange kein heftiges OC auf CPU und GPU braucht man das nicht wirklich.
Aber das du es wieder zurückbaust, anstatt dich wirklich mal ernsthaft mit FX OC auseinander zusetzte, das verstehe ich bei leibe nicht.
Ein FX macht viel mehr Spass zu übertakten als ein Intel, weil mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten dadurch mehr zum herausfinden was stabil läuft.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Januar 2014)

das "heftigste" was ich je aus meinem fx rausgekitzelt habe, war 4,8GHz. ich schätze mal, mit meiner wakü hätte ich auch noch 5GHz geschafft, aber bei sehr hoher spannung. 
aber da ich diese leistung im alltag nie ausreizen kann und somit nicht benötige, wäre das unnötige belastung gewesen. 
ich wäre mit einem 4 oder 6 kerner schon stark genug ausgestattet gewesen  
letzendlich habe ich die wasserkühlung nur angefangen, weil ich neugierig war, mal was neues ausprobieren wollte. und rein aus spaß am basteln. ich schliesse auch nicht aus, dass ich nie wieder eine wakü nutzen werde. 
mein "waterbox" projekt wird ja noch weiter gemacht, liegt momentan nur auf eis.


----------



## Markusx26 (8. Februar 2014)

Habe früher auch Case Modding betrieben, musste aber auch feststellen, dass du einen Monatslohn investieren kannst aber für was??? Der PC ist das beste Beispiel für Stromverschwendung. Wieso ein 750 Watt NT einbauen bei einer Grafikkarte? Unnötig, aber ist ja dein Geld das für Strom drauf geht. Dann noch die Unkosten für eine Wasserkühlung --> Uninteressant. WaKü ist nur für "Hardcore" Gamer interessant oder OC Leute.


----------



## -sori- (8. Februar 2014)

Markusx26 schrieb:


> Wieso ein 750 Watt NT einbauen bei einer Grafikkarte? Unnötig, aber ist ja dein Geld das für Strom drauf geht.


Seit wann verbraucht man mit einem 750 Watt Netzteil auch 750 Watt? Ineffizient wirds erst unter 20%, also 150 Watt.



Markusx26 schrieb:


> Dann noch die Unkosten für eine Wasserkühlung --> Uninteressant. WaKü ist nur für "Hardcore" Gamer interessant oder OC Leute.



Es gibt auch Leute, die basteln wollen und halt auch das nötige Kleingeld haben. Eine Wakü kann man auch aus Optikgründen verbauen.



Ehrlich gesagt, ich verstehe den Sinn deines Posts nicht ganz.


LG sori


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. Februar 2014)

@Markusx26: Wieso motzt du hier überhaupt rum? Das ist total ungerechtfertigt und gehört hier nicht her. Such dir bitte ein geeignetes Forum für solche Beiträge, aber lass es hier stecken. Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Februar 2014)

ich bin mal gut gelaunt und fasse das als kritik auf, und nicht als rumgemotze. die wakü ist inzwischen wieder verschwunden, eben weil sie bei mir nicht viel sinn hat und nur eine unnötige mögliche fehlerquelle sein könnte. 
das netzteil habe ich seinerzeit für 125€ bekommen, dafür bekommt man, je nach qualität zum teil gerade mal ein 550W nt. und wenn du ein paar seiten zurück blätterst, dort ist eine weiter erklärung für das netzteil. 
zumal dieses netzteil semi-passiv gekühlt wird, und auf grund der geringen leistungsaufnahme des systems wird die minimalbelastung fürs anlaufen der lüfter nichtmal bei künstlicher last erreicht. ich hab zwar ein (fast) taubes ohr, aber habe trotzdem ein empfindliches gehör, was den lärm vom pc angeht. der pc steh bei mir auf dem schreibtisch (auch davon ist hier bereits irgendwo ein bild), somit ist der definitiv in hörweite. 

sori, highend, danke für eure worte 

btw, sind die corsair RM netzteil eigendlich zu empfehlen?


----------



## Viner-Cent (9. Februar 2014)

Also, laut Review tut es seinen Job, ist aber auch kein hochklassiges Netzteil. Sie benutzen bei ein paar Bauteilen niedrige Qualität, was sich auf die Haltbarkeit auswirken kann. Ich würde ja zu Cougar oder bequite! greifen, ist aber fast Geschmackssache. Ich les da am liebsten n review wo sie das Testgerät haben und mal in des Netzteil reinschauen. Is halt optisch/für Sleeving nicht sehr geeignet, weil sie Bandkabel benutzen und nicht einzelne.

Und zu den Netzteilthema von vorhin will ich noch etwas hinzufügen. Erstmal ist es rein logisch seltsam, wenn ein Netzteil genau den Strom braucht, was die Maximalleistung ist. Was soll mit dem restlichen Strom passieren, soll sich ein Umwuchtrad im Netzteil drehen? Dann ist es für ein Netzteil am besten, wenn es auf maximal 80% seiner max. Leistung läuft, so halten sie am längsten. Und sowieso, ist Casemodding nicht ein Hobby wie jedes andere? Es gibt Leute, die hunderte von Euro für einen einzigen Golfschläger ausgeben...


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

das review von TTL bzw OC3D lässt die auch recht interessant wirken.
laut herstellerangabe läuft der lüfter erst ab 40% leistung an. der hat das 1000W modell mit 50% betrieben und der lüfter ist erst etwa 17minuten später angelaufen. 
Corsair RM Series PSU Review & Live Load Testing - YouTube


----------



## -sori- (9. Februar 2014)

Welches System willst du damit betreiben? Budget?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

diese hier. also als ersatz für das aktuelle netzteil. wobei der eratz auch wieder nur ein "weil ich bock dazu habe" kauf wäre


----------



## -sori- (9. Februar 2014)

Zu empfehlen sind das Be Quiet! E9 450 Watt/mit KM 480w, das L8 in der gleichen Wattklasse sowie das LC-Power 9550 mit 500 Watt.
Das LC-Power ist ca. Zwischen dem l8 und dem e9.
Absolute Premiumklasse wären das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10.

Wenn du be quiet nicht magst, wären das Platimax und Revolution von Enermax eine Alternative.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

BQT DPP10 550W habe ich auch schon im hinterkopf. was mich da stört, ist das feste 24pin kabel. ich will ja die gesleevten kabel wieder anschliessen.


----------



## -sori- (9. Februar 2014)

Da musst du aufpassen. Extremst aufpassen. Netzteilseitig ist die Belegung nicht immer gleich.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

das ist mir klar. ich würde auch nur die einzelnen leitungen austauschen, das risiko ist da genauso hoch, wie wenn ich neu sleeve und dafür die kabel auspinnen muss.


----------



## -sori- (9. Februar 2014)

Dann ists Ok.

Das einzige mehr oder weniger hinnehmbare vollmodulare ist das hier: http://geizhals.at/evga-supernova-nex650g-650w-atx-2-3-120-pg-0650-gr-a857597.html

Basiert wie das E9 auf der FSP Aurum Basis, hat auch 4 Rails.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

ich warte nochmal ab, wie die tests zu den bitfenix-netzteilen ausgehen. wenn die langsam mal gelauncht werden würden  
hersteller ist dort auch fsp.


----------



## -sori- (9. Februar 2014)

Bitfenix Netzteile?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

bitfenix hat auf der computex letztes jahr drei modelle gezeigt,  bitfenix fury 550W, 650W und 750W. die kabel dort sind von vornerein wie die alchemy extensions gesleevt. also an sich nichtmal bedarf an selber sleeven


----------



## -sori- (9. Februar 2014)

Oh, habs grad gesehen.
Die Netzteile sehen zwar gut aus, sind aber alle Single Rail....


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

das macht eh keinen unterschied  nur fün kopf


----------



## -sori- (9. Februar 2014)

Wenn dir der PC abbrennt, macht das sehr wohl einen Unterschied...


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

das passiert nicht so leicht. da muss man schon einen defekt ab werk haben. und dann ist es auch egal, ob single- oder multi-rail.


----------



## -sori- (9. Februar 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das passiert nicht so leicht. da muss man schon einen defekt ab werk haben. und dann ist es auch egal, ob single- oder multi-rail.


 
Da reicht auch ein Kurzschluss aufm Mainboard. Antec hat da mal ein paar Videos gemacht wo ein Mainboard abgeraucht ist, PCGH hat auch mal ein Corsair AX kurzgeschlossen. Bin grad am Handy, sonst würde ich dir die Videos raussuchen. Schau mal in den Netzteil-Diskussionsthread.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Februar 2014)

ich hab es endlich geschafft, mir eine verlängerung zuzulegen und somit ist das eps-kabel nun auch hinter dem mainboardtray verlegt. natürlich habe ich die verlängerung auch gesleevt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da die verlängerung ziemlich starre leitungen hat, die zudem noch in sich leicht verdreht sind, habe ich es so schräg verlegen müssen, statt einfach gerade nach oben weg zu gehen. aber so sieht man wenigstens noch etwas davon, wäre doch zu schade um die sleeve arbeit 

nun muss ich nurnoch den kabelstrang mit den sata-stromsteckern sleeven, die sata-datenkabel sind ja inzwischen auch gesleevt. zum glück habe ich den kabelstrang nochmals einzeln rumliegen, so muss ich den pc nicht abschalten

und ich habe inzwischen eine himuro und eine neue 2TB seagate hdd. jetzt benötige ich noch einen weiteren himuro, damitr die 1TB wd green auch stumm geschaltet wird. und ich brauche den original laufwerkskäfig für oben, damit ich das alles vernünftig befestigen kann.


----------



## -sori- (24. Februar 2014)

Was hast du nun eigtl. Für HW?
Ich seh da eine LP-Karte...


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Februar 2014)

die karte ist nur zum überbrücken, bis ich meine neue habe. das ist ein HD 6570. immerhin kann ich ein damit ein paar spiele befeuern 

die schwache karte ist übrigends auch der grund, warum ich die cpu nicht übertaktet laufen lasse. lohnt einfach nicht, denn bevor die cpu limitiert, ist die karte abgeraucht

---------

hab gerade nochmal fix das stromkabel gesleevt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss ich aber nochmal neumachen, wenn ich vernünftigen shrink habe, der jetzt ist völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## -sori- (24. Februar 2014)

Was ist das Ding oben im abgesägten Laufwerksschacht?
Welches Netzteil wirds nun eigtl?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Februar 2014)

das ding ist ein scythe himuro. da drin ist eine der festplatten, die zweie bekommt auch noch so einen. da drinnen wird es zum einen schallgedämmt, der kasten ist entkoppelt montiert und zur kühlung der festplatte trägt es auch bei. über dem himuro sitzt mit einem adapter die andere festplatte. wenn ich einen ersatz fü+r den zersägtek käfig bekomme, kommt eine festplatte in den untersten, die andere in den mittleren schacht. so bremsen die den luftstrom nicht so stark, bekommen aber gleichzeitig noch gut luft ab. 

die frage nach dem netzteil hab ich erstmal nach hinten an gestellt. erstmal kommt die neue grafikkarte, dann das netzteil.

-----------------------------------------

hab gestern mal kurz für fotos die grafikkarte bei meiner frau aus- und bei mir eingebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die karte ist zwar eigendlich meine und die, die ich nutze ist ihre, aber da ich mir ja eh eine neue besorge, hab ich die bei ihr bereits eingebaut. sie ist sowieso der schlimmere zocker von uns  

auf dem ersten bild kann man sehen, dass nun auch die kabel für front-sub und front audio gesleevt sind. da hab ich aber mal wieder geschummelt, beim audiokabel hab ich nur etwa 15cm gesleevt (resteverwertung ftw) und das usb-kabel ist nur ein kurzer adapter von usb3 auf usb2, alsi auch wieder nur ein kurzes stück. wenn ich das sata-kabel neumache, werde ich auch das frontpanel komplett sleeven, warscheinlich aber ganz simpel in schwarz.

die seagate hab ich gegen eine gleich große wd green getauscht, weil mit das geratter  trotz entkoppelter montage im himuro auf den keks ging und mir verdächtig vorkam. die 1TB green ist nun auch bei meiner frau eingebaut, die hat sich über zuwenig platz beschwert  aber damit entfällt schonmal vorerst die suche nach einen zweiten himuro. 
den laufwerksschacht habe ich inzwischen auch neu besortgt, der sollte nächste woche bei mir ankommen. der ist zwar in weiss, aber das macht nix. ich werde auch den ursprünglichen plan mit der abdeckung für das netzzteil wieder aufnehmen, die werde ich aus polystyrol machen, das zeug soll sich ja gut biegen lassen. das wird dann einfach in den untersten pci-e slot gesteckt, dann muss ich mir keine gedanken zur befestigung machen. 
verbindung von abdeckung und lw-käfig? ist beides weiss und wird somit  einfach mit folie schwarz gemacht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2014)

mein "rückwärtsmodding" ist weiter vorangeschritten.

hab im hwluxx einen (leider weissen) laufwerkskäfig bekommen, so konnte ich nun das laufwerk ganz oben einbauen, wie ich es eigendlich auch wollte. 

hab n paar bilder gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von aussen sieht man das weisse teil nur, wenn man von schräg hinten reinguckt. stört mich nicht so sehr, wie ich zuerst dachte.
da ich eh schonmal am case zugange war, hab ich den vordersten der top-lüfter nach unten verbaut, da bringt der mehr und ich hab nun mehr luft rein, als raus. 
und ich hab mal eben fix den stealth-mod provisorisch fertiggestellt. die blende ist nur mit doppelseitigem tape befestigt, das will ich noch richtig ankleben.
den schalter und die led habe ich mit einem kabel hinten aus dem laufwerk rausgeführt und von da weiter nach hinten aus dem case. da muss noch ein beleuchteter taster eingebaut werden und dann ist das auch fertig.


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. März 2014)

Schicke Bilder und gute Arbeit  Allerdings macht es mehr Sinn, mehr Luft rauszusaugen als reinzupusten, da die warme Luft sich aufstaut und es somit zum Hitzestau kommt. Wenn man aber die Warmluft schneller absaugen kann, als Frischluft zugeführt wird, wird der Hitzestau vermieden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2014)

bei einem case, wo die einzigen luftlöcher die lüfterplätze sind, würde ich dir vielleicht zustimmmen. aber wenn da noch ne menge mesh drum rum ist, sorgen mehr ausblasende lüfter auch dafür, dass durch diese lüfter luft und damit staub reingezogen wird. wenn du jedoch mehr einblasende lüfter hast, wird durch diese löcher warme luft und staub rausgepustet. die ausblasenden lüfter sind nur rund um die größten wärmequellen wirklich sinnvoll, damit der besagte hitzestau nicht auftreten kann. nach oben geht die warme luft von alleine, lüfter im deckel sorgen nur dafür, dass das etwas schneller geht. bei dem hecklüfter genauso. 
im grunde könnte man, bis auch im heck, überall einblasende lüfter montieren, staubfilter nicht vergessen, und man bekäme dennoch keinerlei hitzestau.
die schalldämmung im heck sorgt eher für hitzestau, da dort keine luft durchkommt. ich hatte überall schalldämmung, aber nur im heck ist die geblieben  werde bei dem nächsten großen umbau auch wieder neue dämmung verbauen


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. März 2014)

Okay, zugegeben, das Mesh ist durchaus ein hilfreiches Mittel gegen Hitzestau. Hatte ich nicht beachtet, da ich bis jetzt immer Cases ohne Mesh hatte. Mein aktuelles Case besitzt auch nur (mit Nt) 3 Hecklüfter (1x 80 mm, 1x 92 mm, 1 x 120 mm), und 3 80er Frontmiefquirls. Ich habe also quasi einen minimal höheren Luftaus- als Lufteinlass. Bei meinem Case ist das wichtig, zumal durch die Geräuschdämmung auch nochmal mehr Wärme gespeichert wird als es ohne Dämmung der Fall wäre.

Evtl. wird der 92er durch 2 120er im Top ersetzt, die ähnlich eingebaut werden wie hier: MDPC 044 | murderbox MKII Gold P2.01

Die könnte ich dann auch abschalten wenn der PC läuft, da durch die große Freifläche mehr Luft von selbst nach außen dringen kann. Wirkt dann quasi wie dein Mesh


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2014)

ich hab die kleine variante vom deinem tower hier stehen  daher weiss ich nur zu gut, wie katastrophal dort die belüftungsmöglichkeiten sind, gemessen am heutigen standart. 
bei dem kleinen gehen vorne und hinten je zwei lüfter, glaube 92mm, und ein 80er im seitenteil. 

das case werde ich noch in irgendeinem moddingprojekt verarbeiten.


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. März 2014)

Ja, beim 601 ist die Belüftung noch grausiger ^^ Bei meinem würden hinten 2 80er und besagter 92er reingehen, aber auch nur mit den dämlichen Lila Clipsdingern... vorne hab ich die Lüftergitter rausgeschnitten und die Lüfter mit Heißkleber befestigt ^^ Hatte nur 1 Clip fürn Lüfter, und den brauch ich hinten ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2014)

warum hast du vorne nicht gleich ein großes loch für n 120er geschnitten? ^^


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. März 2014)

Muss erst noch die Nieten fürs untere HDD-Schachtblech aufbohren  Und danach den 120mm Lochschneider von Oma ausleihen ;D


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2014)

lochschneider wird überbewertet  dremel oder stichsäge reicht aus. wobei die stichsäge besser ist, da stahlgehäuse


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. März 2014)

Lochschneider (jedenfalls der gemeinte) hat Wendeschneidplatten, Stichsäge/Dremel nicht ^^ Falls also was verrecken sollte: Schraube auf, Schneide drehen, Schraube zu und weiter gehts ^^

Außerdem war ich zu faul die Hardware auszubauen, als ich endlich mal Zeit dazu hatte  Die letzten beiden Slotblenden und den Lüfterclip will ich auch schon seit Januar lackieren und habs heut noch nich gemacht ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. März 2014)

so, nun ist hier endgültig ende. ich werde aus privaten gründen nicht mehr viel machen, meine zukünftigen system werden einfach nurnoch zusammengebaut und fertig.


----------



## Joselman (10. März 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> so, nun ist hier endgültig ende. ich werde aus privaten gründen nicht mehr viel machen, meine zukünftigen system werden einfach nurnoch zusammengebaut und fertig.



Schade!  Habe hier eigentlich immer alles verfolgt und das ein oder andere Mal war es auch sehr hilfreich für mich! Hoffentlich bleiben uns deine Antworten noch. Die sind ja auch hilfreich.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. März 2014)

ich werde im forum weiterhin aktiv sein. ich hab nur eben keine zeit mehr und eigendlich auch viel zu wenig geld für modding. ich schliesse nicht aus, dass ich irgendwann mal wieder was mache in der richtung, aber nicht so bald.
hab inzwischen ja auch schliesslich ein kind, das kostet sehr viel meiner zeit


----------



## Nori_GER (10. März 2014)

Hab auch seit zwei Monaten einen Sohn ( liegt gerade auf meiner Brust und schläft) und da werden andere Sachen ganz schnell nebensächlich und das ist auch gut so


----------

